# Electricidade sobe para subsidiar empresas do sector



## Gerofil (15 Set 2010 às 12:16)

*Electricidade mais cara para subsidiar empresas do sector*





As novas tarifas de electricidade a definir para 2011 vão ser agravadas em mais um por cento, destinado a subsidiar as empresas do sector. Segundo noticia o Diário Económico na sua edição de hoje, a introdução do chamado "Mecanismo de Garantia de Potência", agora aprovado pelo Governo, vai implicar uma despesa adicional de 60 milhões de euros que se reflectirá no bolso dos consumidores.
Ao abrigo deste mecanismo, a EDP a Endesa e a Galp passam a contar com um subsídio, para a produção de electricidade destinada ao mercado ibérico. O objectivo é o de permitir a estas empresas concorrer, em pé de igualdade, com as empresas espanholas que também recebem subsídio do Governo de Madrid. Os sessenta milhões euros suplementares que esta medida vai custar terão de ser absorvidos pelo sistema eléctrico nacional. No próximo ano, para pagar este excesso, os portugueses vão ter que pagar um por cento a mais do que normalmente pagariam nas suas facturas de electricidade. 
O Diário Económico exemplifica, dizendo que se o mecanismo já estivesse em vigor este ano, o aumento nas tarifas teria sido de 3,9 por cento e não de 2,9 por cento como se verificou. 
A tarifa final para 2011 será conhecida em Dezembro, quando a entidade reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos fixar os preços para o próximo ano. 
Refira-se que o "Mecanismo de Garantia de Potência", que se insere nas negociações para a criação do Mercado Ibérico de Energia (Mibel), é uma velha reivindicação das empresas energéticas nacionais, que pretendiam tratamento idêntico ao que recebem as empresas espanholas do sector. Do outro lado da fronteira, o peso dos subsídios governamentais chegou a ser de 1,2 mil milhões de euros, embora tenha depois sido reduzido para 400 milhões de euros. A troco do subsídio, as empresas terão de assegurar que há electricidade disponível mesmo quando as centrais de energias renováveis não estiverem a produzir energia suficiente. 
Segundo explica o Diário Económico, a aposta nas energias renováveis, cuja produção, apesar de inconstante, é sempre escoada para o sistema, levou a que muitas das centrais convencionais passassem a estar subaproveitadas, o que tem vindo a desincentivar o investimento em novos projectos. Para fazer face a esta situação, o Executivo português decidiu agora estipular de um incentivo ao investimento e capacidade de produção a centrais hídricas e térmicas a funcionar há menos de dez anos no mercado liberalizado. Uma medida que também contempla todos os novos investimentos no sector, como o Plano Nacional de Barragens. 
O valor será fixado consoante um método inscrito na legislação, embora até a aprovação a cifra a atribuir seja de 20.000 euros por megawatt. A EDP é uma das empresas contempladas pelo mecanismo de garantia de potência. Num comunicado enviado à Comissão de Mercado de Valores Mobiliários (CMVM), a empresa faz eco da publicação da Portaria n.º 765/2010 "que vem estabelecer (...) o regime da garantia de potência aplicável aos centros electroprodutores localizados em Portugal que operam no mercado liberalizado".
Segundo o comunicado, com a entrada em vigor da portaria, a EDP passará a receber uma "remuneração em condições idênticas às que vigoraram desde 2007 para as empresas produtoras de energia eléctrica em Espanha", sendo assim harmonizadas "as condições". Esta garantia de potência diz respeito a uma "atribuição pela prestação do serviço de disponibilidade de capacidade de produção de centros electroprodutores" que digam respeito à "gestão técnica da Rede Nacional de Transporte de Electricidade". 
No esclarecimento à CMVM, a empresa explica que, devido à entrada em vigor do regime de garantia de potência dada pela legislação, a EDP espera aumentar em 45 milhões de euros o seu EBITDA consolidado anual a partir de 2011. 

EBITDA "Earnings Before Interest, Taxes, Depreciation and Amortization". Em português, "Resultados Antes de Juros, Impostos, Depreciação e Amortizações"). 

Fonte: RTP Notícias

*Grandes barragens já renderam 624 milhões de euros ao Estado*

A estratégia traçada para as grandes centrais hidroeléctricas já rendeu aos cofres públicos cerca de 624 milhões de euros. Este foi o valor pago pela EDP, Iberdrola e Endesa, as vencedoras do concurso lançado em 2008, ao abrigo do Plano Nacional de Barragens que deverá estar concluído até 2020.
O projecto envolve, além destas contrapartidas financeiras pagas à cabeça ao Estado, um investimento na ordem dos três mil milhões de euros e um aumento da produção eléctrica na casa dos 1.100 megawatts. O objectivo é ultrapassar os sete mil megawatts dentro de 10 anos, passando o potencial hidroeléctrico nacional dos actuais 46% para 76%.
A concretização deste projecto permitirá ainda, de acordo com as estimativas do Governo de José Sócrates, diminuir as importações de petróleo para as centrais termoeléctricas em 3.300 milhões de barris por ano, permitindo reduzir as emissões de CO2 em cerca de 500 mil toneladas por ano. Mas, mais importante do que isso, permitirá rentabilizar a forte aposta do Executivo no segmento eólico. 

Fonte: Económico


----------



## Knyght (15 Set 2010 às 14:25)

Aliado a Eólica as barragens e os grupos hídricos são sem duvida a melhor solução!

Amanhã na Madeira teremos uma grande conferência sobre o sector


----------



## Knyght (15 Set 2010 às 17:45)

Vince creio que sabes que pagas pela emissão de CO2 esse valor em vez de ir para união europeia está sendo subsidiado aqueles que estão apostando em energias renováveis e aperfeiçoando a tecnologia.

Está sendo criado mercado e inovação é uma aposta que em nada podemos julgar. Atendendo que a energia eólica já é 30% mais barata em relação a termoeléctrica por fuel e a solar devemos ter em atenção que entra no período (no tarifário tri-horário período de ponta) logo será que é assim tão injusto ou não tinhas os verdadeiros dados?...


----------



## Knyght (15 Set 2010 às 19:17)

> A minha última factura por exemplo é de 47€. Por debaixo do total, explicam-me que desse total, 25€ não são de energia mas custos da politica energética.


Se esse valor fosse de 25€ fosse taxa de CO2 percebias, é que nesses 25€ não pagas apenas subsídios mais estás a pagar CO2.

Agora escolhe para onde queres que vai-a esse dinheiro, se é para empresas nacionais que podem agarrar na oportunidade de negocio global ou se queres dar a união europeia para essa entregar a outros...


----------



## Knyght (15 Set 2010 às 20:34)

Mas vamos lá ver uma simples coisa antes de mais pagas 47€ agora a 5 anos atrás pagavas apenas 27€?...

Não perco mais tempo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2010 às 21:10)

O ano passado tive na REN, a única coisa que custa menos a produzir electricidade é a energia hídrica se chovesse bem todos os anos em Portugal não precisaríamos de mais energia renovável tipo a eólica, a solar, mesmo eles afirmam que os custos são bastante elevados para a energia que elas disponibizam para o mercado eléctrico.

Já que falam de economizar energia o que vocês acham das lâmpadas economizadoras a substituírem as lâmpadas incandescentes? Para mim, as lâmpadas economizadoras são outro negócio da china que não passa tudo de uma mentira. Eu fiz uma experiência num candeeiro cá de casa e o resultado foi magnífico, uma lâmpada economizadora e outra incandescente qual foi a que fundiu-se primeiro?
Resultado da experiência: a lâmpada economizadora durou 6 meses a lâmpada incandescente durou 1 ano. 

Eu ainda não encontrei no mercado uma lâmpada economizadora que durasse mais de 6 meses, ou seja uma lâmpada que é para durar 8 anos dura 6 meses. Já usei lâmpadas economizadoras da Osram, Philips e marca branca e todas duraram cerca de 6 meses e vendo o preço que se paga por essas lâmpadas que custam 3 a 4 vezes mais do que uma lâmpada incandescente. Resultado final: é um verdadeiro negócio da china, enquanto houver lâmpadas incandescente vou continuar a usá-las porque essas lâmpadas economizadoras não têm nada, é certo que poupa-se energia mas fazendo contas não compensam nada.

*Exemplo*: 

1 lâmpada incandescente dura cerca de 1 ano, ou seja 1000 horas aproximadamente e 1 lâmpada economizadora dura 6 meses, ou seja, 500 horas aproximadamente:

*Lâmpada incandescente*

Preço de uma lâmpada incandescente de 40 W: 0.75€

Tempo da lâmpada e gasto de energia: 1000h*0.040 = 40 kwh

Preço da electricidade: 40*0.1285= 5.14 €

Preço total: 5.89 € 

*Lâmpada economizadora*

Preço de uma lâmpada economizadora: 6 €

Tempo da lâmpada e gasto de energia: 500h*0.009= 4.5 kwh

Preço da electricidade: 4.5*0.1285=0.58 €

Preço total: 6.58 €

Resultado nunca é fiável se a lâmpada não durar os 8 anos e não os 6 meses como elas duram. E para não falar do mercúrio que essas lâmpadas economizadoras contêm, poupa-se num lado polui-se no outro.

Se alguém souber de alguma marca existente no mercado de lâmpadas economizadores que duram realmente os 8 anos gostaria de saber.


----------



## Knyght (15 Set 2010 às 21:37)

Essa da lâmpada tenho varias economizadoras e costumam durar muito tempo mesmo!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2010 às 21:57)

_"Como é do conhecimento público (...), o lobby eólico conseguiu obter do Governo uma nova extorsão aos consumidores que pagará o custo de capital dos investimentos em estações de bombagem e centrais a gás natural que permitirão amparar as eólicas na sua incontrolável e imprevisível intermitência. Tratam-se, tecnicamente, dos sobrecustos sistémicos das renováveis intermitentes.
Segundo a imprensa, o novo sobrecusto a pagar só pelas centrais já existentes e que entrem em funcionamento até ao fim deste ano totalizará 522 M€ até 2021 e agravará em 1% a factura energética média paga pelos consumidores (o que quer dizer que será cerca de 1,5% da factura do consumidor de Baixa Tensão: as famílias, os restaurantes, etc)."_

Pinto de Sá

A ciência não é neutra


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 22:07)

Knyght disse:


> Essa da lâmpada tenho varias economizadoras e costumam durar muito tempo mesmo!



Eu tenho algumas da Philips que já vão fazer 3/4 anos.


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2010 às 22:27)

Além da crise económica, as energias renováveis são responsáveis pela diminuição do custo energético através da energias fósseis.

Basta imaginar um futuro livre da crise (talvez dentro de 4/5 anos), em que a economia global esteja com um crescimento anual de 5% de derivados de petróleo e gás natural, com especulação sem qualquer controlo como se vem verificando nos mercados, e teremos uma visão diferente sobre este assunto.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2010 às 22:30)

Gerofil disse:


> _"Como é do conhecimento público (...), o lobby eólico conseguiu obter do Governo uma nova extorsão aos consumidores que pagará o custo de capital dos investimentos em estações de bombagem e centrais a gás natural que permitirão amparar as eólicas na sua incontrolável e imprevisível intermitência. Tratam-se, tecnicamente, dos sobrecustos sistémicos das renováveis intermitentes.
> Segundo a imprensa, o novo sobrecusto a pagar só pelas centrais já existentes e que entrem em funcionamento até ao fim deste ano totalizará 522 M€ até 2021 e agravará em 1% a factura energética média paga pelos consumidores (o que quer dizer que será cerca de 1,5% da factura do consumidor de Baixa Tensão: as famílias, os restaurantes, etc)."_
> 
> Pinto de Sá
> ...



Ou seja, o preço de 1 submarino.
Mas em vez de lá andarem 32 pessoas, andam alguns milhões.

Na teoria, toda a estratégia em prole das renováveis, não me parece má.
O que é mau, mas isso vê-se neste país em todos os campos, é a forma como são feitos contractos, dados subsídios, desviados milhões para aqui, milhões para ali...
E na hora de ir sacar esses milhões para prémios, más gestões, péssimos contractos, a quem é que toca?
E os prémios continuam cada vez mais chorudos, os maus gestores têm cada vez melhores cargos, e até as demissões têm direitos e indemnizações.
E na prática, o submarino, é na mesma para sustentar alguns...

------------------

Quanto às lâmpadas economizadoras, cá em casa nunca se pagou por nenhuma.
Basta estar atento às promoções dos hipermercados.
Às vezes até vai a família toda às compras (o que até promove ao convívio), para cada um ter direito a uma lâmpada.


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2010 às 23:32)

Vince disse:


> Eu acredito que sim, que daqui a alguns anos boa parte desta discussão seja passado, e que nessa altura termos energias como a eólica até já nos dará competitividade. Esperemos que assim seja.
> 
> Mas ... porque não fizemos as coisas de forma mais gradual ? Porquê tanta pressa ? Fazermos as coisas de forma a que o sobre-custo fosse apenas até um certo montante, ir adequando isso ao próprio crescimento económico do país ? Suportarmos um esforço "ambiental" sim senhor, até certo ponto ? Não seria mais acertado ? Será que nos podemos dar ao luxo de estar a subsidiar energia nestes montantes que referi e nas condições que expliquei ? Somos assim tão ricos para sermos um dos países lideres mundiais nesta área ? Se somos, desconhecia ! Isto é de facto uma política pro-ambiental e/ou politico-económica ou é afinal apenas um grande negócio para determinados promotores ? Atendendo a que pouco ou nada se tem feito na eficiência/poupança energética, começa a tornar-se claro que para mim que a coisa é afinal apenas um grande negócio e que a pressa é uma espécie de corrida moderna ao ouro... subsidiado. Oxalá que esteja enganado, começo a achar que eu próprio que durante anos sempre olhei para isto como um bom caminho e apoiei estas opções, que se calhar tenho sido enganado.
> 
> Isto até um sector onde a pressa é uma estupidez, temos o país cheio de torres que produzem menos de 1 ou 2 MW e que teremos que subsidiar durante 15, 20 ou mais anos, quando hoje já se fabricam torres que produzem 7MW...



Totalmente de acordo em relação aos anos subsidiados.

Em relação às novas turbinas, elas já foram apresentadas há alguns anos e desconheços a razão de não se ver grandes investimentos nas mesmas. Talvez o custo, ou os ventos necessários, ou...


----------



## Knyght (16 Set 2010 às 01:10)

O governo bem ou mal eu acho que muito bem apostou em tornar o país menos dependente do petróleo, carvão e gás natural. Combustíveis que dos 3 nenhum é recurso natural existente no país.

Além de instaladores, além de inovação e fabricas que querem-se criar na peninsula ibérica existe a programação e controle dos sistemas que é uma oportunidade.

Só o velho do restelo é que acha que não deveremos inovar e agarrar a oportunidade.

Próximo inverno como será? Grande incógnita e muitas horas de sono nós tirará pois na ilha promete noites 100% renovável sendo a ilha uma rede isolada não pendurada a uma europa!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2010 às 13:26)




----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2010 às 20:15)

Gerofil disse:


>



Existe tanto défice tarifário que a EDP nem consegue ter lucro se não actualizarem urgentemente o valor cobrado aos consumidores.


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Vince disse:


> O défice tarifário só beneficia as empresas eléctricas, não lhes afecta receitas nem resultados, é uma dívida que lhes tem que ser paga de qualquer forma (ou trocam por exemplo por prolongamento de concessões como já tem vindo a suceder penalizando as próximas gerações, etc,etc.)
> 
> Sem défice a energia seria mais cara reflectindo o custo real e quando é mais cara as pessoas poupam mais (como acontece com os combustíveis por exemplo), logo  os produtores venderiam menos electricidade, facturam menos, tem menos lucro. Aliás, o défice é o maior aliado dos vendedores, e o preço real é o maior aliado da eficiência. Tal como nós fazemos quando a gasolina sobe muito  passeamos menos de carro. É por politicas destas do défice tarifário que eu acho que isto é apenas business as usual.



Sobre o défice tarifário, as renováveis têm a sua cota de "culpa", mas ...

http://www.erse.pt/pt/electricidade/tarifaseprecos/tarifasreguladasem2009/Documents/CImprensaTarifas2009FINAL16Dez08.pdf

Mas o resultado é que 2009 foi um ano de crise, até de menor consumo em relação ao ano anterior, e terá sido o ano com o melhor resultado de sempre. 

Desta forma a EDP não terá resultados apenas na energia e no gás vendido.


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2010 às 21:24)

Vince disse:


> Sem défice a energia seria mais cara reflectindo o custo real *e quando é mais cara as pessoas poupam mais *(como acontece com os combustíveis por exemplo), logo  os produtores venderiam menos electricidade, facturam menos, tem menos lucro.



Errado 2 vezes. O aumento do preço não modera o consumo porque a energia não pode ser trocada por outro bem e o lucro de uma determinada empresa é corrigido pelo pagamento de impostos... Mudança de tecnologia sim... funciona e tem tido resultados...


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2010 às 23:05)

Vince disse:


> Não está nada errado. A procura de electricidade é elástica, não é um medicamento ou água ou alimento, apenas parte do consumo eléctrico é bem de 1º necessidade com procura inelástica. Experimenta aumentar o preço em 40% e vais ver o consumo a diminuir. Porque é que achas que as pessoas compram equipamentos e electrodomésticos mais eficientes de menor consumo ? Ou porque achas que as pessoas não deixam um aquecedor ligado o dia todo no Inverno e se preocupam com o que estão a gastar ?



A procura de electricidade é elástica? Do interruptor da luz à luz das velas é um salto... realmente aumentar o preço em 40% teria um efeito extraordinário na moderação dos consumos... Já reparaste que as pessoas preferem deixar o frigorífico mais vazio a deixar de pagar o empréstimo da casa, a luz, a água e o telefone?


----------



## Knyght (18 Set 2010 às 00:29)

O consumo domestico é elástico? Jesus...
Bem vou estar calado que não estou para me chatear mesmo...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2010 às 01:34)

_"(...) E agora, não sei se observaram existe mais uma indicação na parte final das facturas: "Parcela relativa ao acesso às redes..." 
Não será esta a forma que a EDP arranjou  para fugir ao dito aluguer do contador?"_

Fonte (passem por aqui, sff): Factura da EDP (luz): Potencia contratada, sabe o que é?


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2010 às 01:41)

Gerofil disse:


> _"(...) E agora, não sei se observaram existe mais uma indicação na parte final das facturas: "Parcela relativa ao acesso às redes..."
> Não será esta a forma que a EDP arranjou  para fugir ao dito aluguer do contador?"_
> 
> Fonte (passem por aqui, sff): Factura da EDP (luz): Potencia contratada, sabe o que é?



Em suma, deverá ter sido uma forma de recuperar esse valor, mas em vez de ser igual para todos, é em função da potência contratada.

ERSE


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2010 às 01:46)

Agreste disse:


> Errado 2 vezes. O aumento do preço não modera o consumo porque a energia não pode ser trocada por outro bem e o lucro de uma determinada empresa é corrigido pelo pagamento de impostos... Mudança de tecnologia sim... funciona e tem tido resultados...



É verdade que é um bem essencial e que todas as famílias fariam um esforço extra para a usufruir, mas tudo até ao limite da capacidade financeira das mesmas.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2010 às 09:14)

Gerofil disse:


> _"(...) E agora, não sei se observaram existe mais uma indicação na parte final das facturas: "Parcela relativa ao acesso às redes..."
> Não será esta a forma que a EDP arranjou  para fugir ao dito aluguer do contador?"_
> 
> Fonte (passem por aqui, sff): Factura da EDP (luz): Potencia contratada, sabe o que é?



Não. É parte do preço que a REN paga às câmaras municipais pela rede que está construída.

«6. Quem paga as tarifas de acesso às redes?

As tarifas de acesso às redes de transporte e distribuição de electricidade ou de gás natural são pagas directamente pelos fornecedores (comercializadores) aos operadores das referidas redes, mas “em nome” dos seus clientes. Ou seja, o valor correspondente ao uso das redes integra o preço a pagar pelos consumidores de electricidade e de gás natural e é devidamente identificado nas respectivas facturas, incluindo as emitidas pelos fornecedores de último recurso.»


http://www.erse.pt/consumidor/bibli.../tarifaseprecos/Paginas/Tarifaseprecos.aspx#6


Tudo devido ao mosaico de monopólios privados resultante das privatizações falhadas... a tal transferência de custos para os clientes de um produto sem existir qualquer valor acrescentado ao que se está a vender...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2010 às 00:04)

*Eletricidade: Tarifa agravada em 550 M€ devido a renováveis*

A tarifa de eletricidade para 2011 proposta pela ERSE inclui um agravamento de 550 milhões de euros devido aos custos com as energias renováveis e cogeração, garantia de potência às centrais, rendas aos municípios e remuneração garantida dos produtores de eletricidade.
De acordo com a Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos (ERSE), os chamados «Custos de Interesse Económico Geral» - também designados custos de decisão política - passaram de quase 2 mil milhões de euros em 2010 para mais de 2,5 mil milhões de euros em 2011, influenciando o aumento de 3,8 por cento nas tarifas para 2011.
Os gráficos da ERSE indicam que os custos de decisão política ascenderam a cerca de 250 milhões de euros em 2009, mas este ano «constitui exceção» porque em 2008 o então ministro da Economia, Manuel Pinho, determinou um «diferimento temporal do sobrecusto da PRE» estimado para 2009 e de desvios dos anos anteriores.

Dinheiro Digital


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2010 às 23:43)

*Custo da electricidade em Portugal duplicou no primeiro semestre*

O preço de mercado da electricidade na Península Ibérica está novamente a subir, após ter atingido mínimos históricos no final de 2009. Neste primeiro semestre de 2010 o custo de cada megawatt hora (MWh) já subiu 106% nas transacções de electricidade em Portugal através do Omel, a plataforma sedeada em Espanha que gere a negociação diária ("spot") de energia na Península Ibérica. Em Espanha os preços da electricidade tiveram um aumento de 76% neste período.

Miguel Prado

Jornal de Negócios

*EDP Renováveis assegura maior projecto eólico na Cantábria *

A EDP Renováveis ganhou o maior lote no concurso que o Governo da Cantábria, em Espanha, lançou para a atribuição de licenças de desenvolvimento de parques eólicos. À empresa portuguesa caberá a instalação de 220 megawatts (MW) de potência, a que estarão associados cerca de 250 milhões de euros de investimento, de acordo com a imprensa espanhola.
O Governo da Cantábria refere, num comunicado ontem divulgado, que "o concurso eólico implicará um investimento total de cerca de 2 mil milhões de euros e implicará a criação de 4.222 empregos". Em causa estão sete projectos eólicos adjudicados a outros tantos consórcios, depois de recebidas 51 propostas. 

Miguel Prado

Jornal de Negócios

*Dívidas do Estado asfixiam fornecedores de painéis*

O Governo já esgotou as verbas para subsidiar a compra de equipamentos de energia solar térmica, no âmbito da iniciativa Medida Solar Térmico 2009. Os pagamentos às empresas estão suspensos desde Fevereiro, apurou o DN, com os milhões de euros em dívida a porem em risco a sobrevivência de muitos dos fornecedores do programa. 
A Medida Solar Térmico 2009, amplamente divulgada por José Sócrates e pelo ministro da Economia como uma forma de atrair mais consumidores às energias renováveis, concedeu condições especiais na compra de painéis solares térmicos e terminou, em 31 de Dezembro de 2009, com 50 658 instalações encomendadas, referentes a 207 044 metros quadrados de colectores solares, segundo os dados do Ministério da Economia. As instalações deveriam estar todas concluídas até 30 de Junho último. Mas o DN sabe que há empresas a atravessar situações de grandes dificuldades económicas, fruto do acumular das dívidas do Estado. "Tenho facturas com mais de cem dias à espera de serem pagas que envolvem valores superiores a um milhão de euros. A maioria das marcas envolvidas no programa está perto da insolvência porque o Governo não cumpre a sua parte no negócio", afirmou ao DN o responsável de uma das empresas fornecedoras do programa, que pediu anonimato para evitar quaisquer tipo de represálias.
Depois de muito insistir junto da Yunit - a empresa constituída pela CGD, BES e PT, anteriormente designada por PME Link, para servir de plataforma de ligação entre o Estado, os fornecedores do programa e os clientes -, este empresário foi informado de que o Estado deixou de pagar aos bancos a sua comparticipação no programa a partir de Fevereiro. A própria Yunit, em documento a que o DN teve acesso, reconhece que a "situação é insustentável", tendo sido "forçada a suspender temporariamente os pagamentos" até que o Estado volte a pagar.
O problema é que os clientes, que entretanto pagaram a sua quota-parte, pressionam e exigem que a instalação se faça. E as empresas não têm condições para o fazer. "Fizemos tudo o que podíamos, não podemos sustentar mais esta situação. Se isto se mantiver, para o mês que vem já não conseguimos pagar os salários. Estamos completamente esvaziados", diz o mesmo empresário.
E a verdade é que, apesar de as empresas terem sido informadas, no fim de Junho, que a entrada em vigor do novo decreto-lei de execução orçamental permitia desbloquear os pagamentos, até agora tudo se mantém na mesma. O Ministério da Economia remeteu comentários para hoje. 

ILÍDIA PINTO

DN


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2010 às 11:30)

*Subida na factura da luz chega aos 4,7% para financiar a RTP*

Sexta-feira foi anunciado um aumento de 3,8% nas tarifas da electricidade. É mais um euro e meio por mês para uma factura mensal média de 40,6 euros, nas contas da proposta da ERSE (Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos) para 2011. Só que horas depois, a proposta de Orçamento do Estado dava a conhecer um aumento de 29% na contribuição audiovisual.
A antiga taxa de televisão, que é paga nas facturas da electricidade, passa de 1,74 euros para 2,25 euros por mês. Um aumento que, assume o governo no Orçamento do Estado, dará oportunidade à revisão em baixa da indemnização compensatória prevista para a RTP. Ou seja, para reduzir a factura do Estado, o governo eleva a factura dos consumidores.
Juntando os aumentos, os 3,8% da electricidade e os 29% da contribuição audiovisual, a factura média vai subir cerca de dois euros/mês. Isto significa que o aumento será de 4,7% em relação à factura mensal média estimada pela ERSE para uma família, que em 2010 é de 40,6 euros sem a contribuição audiovisual.

Fonte: Jornal i


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2010 às 02:20)

É caso para dizer: "Incha Zé povinho!".
É ver quem mais rouba ao contribuinte...


----------



## fablept (25 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

*[Petição] Electricidade: exigimos custos sem extras*

A proposta de aumento médio de 3,8% na factura da energia eléctrica resulta de custos impostos ao sector que ganham uma dimensão insustentável. Exigimos cortes em várias áreas.

Em 2011, o custo da electricidade vai pesar mais no orçamento dos consumidores. A Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos propôs, em Outubro, uma média de 3,8% de aumento na tarifa da electricidade.

Opções políticas e medidas legislativas condicionam a fixação das tarifas e levam a que a parcela dos “Custos de Interesse Geral” continue com um crescimento imparável. Em 2011, prevê-se um total de 2,5 mil milhões de euros de custos, um aumento superior a 30%, face a 2010. Por exemplo, na factura, por cada € 100 pagos, € 42 referem-se a “Custos de Interesse Geral”, que podem e devem ser reduzidos. Alguns não têm relação directa com a produção e distribuição de energia eléctrica.

É indispensável e urgente repensar a política de taxas e sobrecustos que recai nas nossas facturas. Para 2011, a diminuição de 10% nestes custos levaria a uma redução de 5% na factura. 

Há muito que a DECO alerta para a situação no sector e exige uma redução dos custos de interesse geral, para que o preço a pagar pelos consumidores seja mais justo.


Electricidade sem extras - DECO PROTESTE

Electricidade: exigimos custos sem extras - Direitos - DECO PROTESTE

*Aderir à Petição*
Contra extras na electricidade, junte-se a nós - Direitos - DECO PROTESTE


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

*Re: [Petição] Electricidade: exigimos custos sem extras*

Pois, pois, alguém tem de pagar as renováveis


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

*Re: [Petição] Electricidade: exigimos custos sem extras*

Temos de fazer algo contra estes e outros energumes que tentam justificar tudo no preço final, desde os seus investimentos até mesmo os seus impostos, querendo eles que seja o consumidor final a pagar! E a técnica de tal malificiencia já se pegou a outros sectores: a panificação, a água, a banca, .. Enfim, entidades para as quais o respeito pelos seus clientes é quase nulo, onde o preço praticado pelo seu produto ou serviço é apenas o menor de todas as parcelas na factura!

Sabem que mais, uma família que mude para outro fornecedor de energia pode poupar 180eur por ano! A REFER já mudou de fornecedor..


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 18:46)

*Re: [Petição] Electricidade: exigimos custos sem extras*



Paulo H disse:


> Temos de fazer algo contra estes e outros energumes que tentam justificar tudo no preço final, desde os seus investimentos até mesmo os seus impostos, querendo eles que seja o consumidor final a pagar! E a técnica de tal malificiencia já se pegou a outros sectores: a panificação, a água, a banca, .. Enfim, entidades para as quais o respeito pelos seus clientes é quase nulo, onde o preço praticado pelo seu produto ou serviço é apenas o menor de todas as parcelas na factura!
> 
> Sabem que mais, uma família que mude para outro fornecedor de energia pode poupar 180eur por ano! A REFER já mudou de fornecedor..



Sim, mas penso que só a EDP é que tem a factura bi-horária, ou estou enganado?


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2010 às 18:57)

frederico disse:


> Sim, mas penso que só a EDP é que tem a factura bi-horária, ou estou enganado?



Isso não sei, mas os 180eur de poupança anual optando um dos fornecedores espanhóis, são referidos pela proteste! As famílias mais pobres nem sequer usufruem de tarifa bi-horária, optam pelo contador que oferece a potência mínima.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

*DECO alerta consumidores para o que pagam a mais:*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/3SwIikLQtJm87irty9sY"]DECO alerta consumidores para o que pagam a mais e - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 02:32)

Gerofil disse:


> *DECO alerta consumidores para o que pagam a mais:*
> 
> DECO alerta consumidores para o que pagam a mais e - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos



Sinceramente, ficamos com grandes dúvidas.

O problema maior é que um Secretário de Estado deu explicações evasivas, de modo a que tudo fosse explicado como sendo um total disparate a dúvida da DECO.

*Problema:* Todos devem ter algo de razão, e/ou algo a esconder, mas que tal, deixarem tudo muito claro e simples para que *EU* (ou todos os portugueses... isso também serve) dar a minha opinião?


----------



## cameteo (21 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

Interessante análise. Acontece que o zé povinho entretido com futebol, novelas, circo e-até à pouco tempo- pão, não conhece as vertentes dos negócios, paga, está na miséria, mas pensa que é o destino. Não estou a dizer sequer, que estão  certos ou errados estes negócios. Mas o que está errado é o pagode não os saber analisar. A TV  e os jornais não falam deles. logo não existem. E chegamos à questão central. Não falam porquê? Basicamente pq estão controlados, por centrais de informação e propaganda desde os donos dos jornais até aos mais simplórios jornalistas. Já agora, este negócio dos moinhos de vento só têm pernas para andar quando a ciência descobrir uma bateria, duradoura e barata. Até lá ou pagamos centrais de bombagem, para a noite, ou pagamos para deitar a energia fora (de borla) à noite. Mas basicamente pagamos e não bufamos...até à falência. Com a capacidade que o estado tem para derreter dinheiro, BPN, parcerias, assessores, etc...nem que os impostos fossem de 100% chegavam para derreter. Mas o pagode gosta de votar....como se houvesse alguma diferença...entre a frigideira e o lume. Eles tem todos, mas todos,  o mesmo objectivo...governar-se a si e às suas clientelas...


----------



## Knyght (22 Dez 2010 às 05:38)

Caro Vince,

Nessa questão não sei muito bem onde se enquadra a sua filosofia a falar da Hídrica...

Acho mal existir uma EDP Produção lucrativa e de um outro lado da Moeda existir a EDP Distribuição com Largo Prejuízo...

Pois não há consumo se a distribuição falhar, lembre-se dos combustíveis e a greve das empresas de transporte... Caso pratico embora tenha a minha leitura de muita coisa do sector.

Riu-me em alto e bom som quando alguns iluminados dizem que a REN só da prejuízo e é cara. Experimentem fechar um dia que seja os departamentos e fecham como o país fica...

Se há contratos menos éticos são outros, não a hídrica!


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2010 às 02:02)

Primeiro que tudo tenho de referir que não sou defensor das renováveis (e que as mesmas têm benefícios demasiado elevados), de modo a poderem pensar nas questões que vos faço.

Vejamos:

1- Se Espanha e Portugal não tivessem feito os investimentos nas renováveis que existem actualmente, o preço e mercado da energia electrica no mesmo, seria o actual?

2 - Caso não existisse investimento em produção de energia electrica através de renováveis (sobretudo eólica), qual seria a(s) sua(s) fonte(s) e a percentagem de diversidade das mesma(s)?

3 - Tomando o ponto 1 e 2, tendo em conta que o gás natural fosse a fonte de energia escolhida (e o que seria na minha opinião), o preço do gás natural na Península Ibérica seria o actual?

4 - Tomando o ponto 3, a factura de electricidade, tanto para os consumidores domésticos e sobretudo para os industriais, iria diminuir?

5 - No caso da possibilidade da energia nuclear, alguém sabe referir o custo real (estudo; construção; manutenção/paragens; desmantelamento; resolução e aquartelamento de resíduos) de uma central nuclear para produção de energia electrica?


----------



## Paulo H (29 Dez 2010 às 11:40)

Lousano disse:


> Primeiro que tudo tenho de referir que não sou defensor das renováveis (e que as mesmas têm benefícios demasiado elevados), de modo a poderem pensar nas questões que vos faço.
> 
> Vejamos:
> 
> ...



1. Em Espanha talvez funcione a economia de mercado, aqui embora já seja um mercado aberto, continuamos com o mesmo monopólio da EDP, um pouco por culpa dos consumidores fiéis a décadas de fornecimento de energia pela EDP. Para uma empresa em monopólio, o preço de um bem/serviço que é essencial, é irrelevante pois vai ser o consumidor a pagar. As contas são fáceis, basta definir a margem de lucro, tendo em conta as previsões do preço da energia a importar, do petróleo, e a barreira de preço regulada pelo Estado. Desta forma, caso não houvesse acordos com o Estado, nada obrigaria a EDP a investir e/ou comprar energia (com origem em renováveis) a outros produtores nacionais inclusive a microprodutores/consumidores.

Apesar de tudo, não posso deixar de lamentar cota parte que pagamos na factura da EDP sobre as renováveis. Trata-se do seguinte: o Estado fez um acordo com a EDP, de forma a investir/comprar energia com origem nas renováveis. Para cumprir o acordo, a EDP compromete-se a comprar, por exemplo, a energia que os micro produtores (consumidores com painéis solares, pequenas eólicas,..), pagando uma dada majoração que vai decrescendo ao longo dos anos. Ora quem paga esta majoração é o Estado à EDP. E quem paga ao Estado? Pois, somos nós contribuintes.

E agora pergunto o seguinte: Acham bem, num estado dito social, que os pobres ajudem a classe média/alta a pagar os seus investimentos nas renováveis? É que, quem compra painéis fotovoltaicos, painéis solares, mini-hidricas, mini-éolicas, não são os pobres, pois não?

Pois é, assim é fácil o estado gabar-se de uma façanha “apoiamos o investimento nas renováveis”, incluindo os pobres na factura!


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

*PSD aceita receitas extra das mini-hídricas*

Macedo lembrou que o PSD tinha exigido ao Governo cortes “essencialmente do lado da despesa”, mas reconhece receitas extraordinárias resultantes das concessões. 

O Governo vai acomodar os 500 milhões de euros resultantes do acordo com o PSD para o Orçamento do Estado para 2011 essencialmente do lado da despesa, como tinha sido prometido. Mas Miguel Macedo, lider parlamentar do PSD avançou que haverá também uma parte que será compensada com receitas extraordinárias "resultantes das concessões", como é o caso dos novos concursos das centrais mini-hídricas e fotovoltaicas que o Governo tem previstas para o próximo ano.
Ao Diário Económico, o vice-presidente do PS, Afonso Candal, lembrou também que "o que dizia o acordo é que era tendencialmente do lado da despesa" que se fariam os cortes, "mas não quer dizer que seja só despesa", abrindo assim a porta a novas receitas.

Márcia Galrão e Margarida Peixoto 

Económico

*Encaixe no fotovoltaico pode superar os 100 milhões*

A Neoen, uma subsidiária da eléctrica francesa Direct Energie, é apontada como uma das principais vencedoras do concurso fotovoltaico. Uma vitória que, a concretizar-se, deverá permitir ao Governo ultrapassar o encaixe de 100 milhões de euros previsto como uma das principais receitas adicionais do Orçamento do Estado para 2011.
Para este novo montante, que o Executivo ainda não quantificou, contribuíram igualmente outros grupos de origem francesa, cuja identidade não foi possível apurar até ao fecho da edição. O Diário Económico apurou, contudo, que estas ofertas ganhadoras - que envolveram mais de 20 lotes -, chegaram, nalguns casos, a duplicar face ao valor-base proposto.

Ana Maria Gonçalves

Económico


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2010 às 01:31)

A questão do encaixe dos 100 milhões de euros através da subsidiaria francesa de componentes fotovoltaicos, é um negócio.. enfim.. :S

Penso que seria mais inteligente em vez de se receber tanto dinheiro, que montassem a fábrica em Portugal! Por varias razões: 
- Postos de trabalho directos e indirectos 
- Ganhavamos algum know-how
- Poderíamos até exportar

É que sabem, para um estado que vai lá fora pedir 1500 milhões de euros de 15 em 15 dias, estes 100 milhões gastam-nos num só dia e depois puft.. Acabou-se!


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2011 às 01:47)

Como eu tenho dito, o aumento preço da electricidade não é essencialmente devido às apostas nas renováveis, mas sim com os contratos feitos pelo Estado e pelo mercado energetico (Espanha manda).

*Contratos aumentam preço da electricidade *


> As barragens cheias de água podem fazer baixar o preço da energia mas não para os consumidores. É que o preço da electricidade pago na factura reflecte, entre outros custos, os valores fixados por contratos de longo prazo, independentemente do custo de produção. Portugal pode ter muita água e até vender energia a Espanha, mas os portugueses pagam o mesmo valor na factura.
> 
> O preço da electricidade reflecte, além dos apoios às energias renováveis e redes de distribuição, valores fixados por contratos de longo prazo entre o Estado e a EDP. Ou seja, o preço a que é vendida não depende nem do valor a que é comprada diariamente no mercado ibérico nem da produção, seja das centrais clássicas, seja das renováveis.
> 
> ...


Correio da Manhã


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jan 2011 às 03:09)

Vai iniciar-se ainda este ano a construção da barragem Hidroeléctrica do Alvito, aqui bem perto de Castelo Branco. 

Trata-se de um investimento da EDP no valor de 360 milhões euros, a concluir a obra em 2015. Espero que não contribua muito nas nossas facturas! 

Na verdade já não deveria chamar-se barragem do alvito, dado que o projecto original foi modificado por ser agora considerada zona protegida (geoparque). Agora o paredão, barra apenas um dos rios, neste caso o ocrêza até à cota 220m (10km de castelo branco). O paredão da barragem tem uma altura de 60m e situa-se já próximo do tejo/vila velha de rodão (no projecto original, a altura era de 90m).


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2011 às 00:27)

*Novas concessões nas renováveis penalizam consumidores domésticos*

Os 964 milhões de euros que o Governo foi buscar aos concursos das energias renováveis, nos últimos dois anos, davam para uma descida significativa da factura que é paga pelos consumidores domésticos.

PÚBLICO

Outros títulos no PÚBLICO:



Operadores não gostaram - Fundo das eólicas paga pavilhão de Xangai

"Os que pagam não são os que beneficiam" - Sector eléctrico comparado a sistema fiscal

Por Espanha:

Espanha corta apoios às eólicas em 35%


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jan 2011 às 01:29)

Gerofil disse:


> *Novas concessões nas renováveis penalizam consumidores domésticos*
> 
> Os 964 milhões de euros que o Governo foi buscar aos concursos das energias renováveis, nos últimos dois anos, davam para uma descida significativa da factura que é paga pelos consumidores domésticos.
> 
> ...



Espanha corta apoios às eolicas em 35% e aqui vai acontecer o mesmo, é uma questão de tempo para abrir a pestana! Ainda há um ano tínhamos os chegues dentista (e temos ainda) e os apoios à habitação (porta 65, e outros) que acabam por não beneficiar quem realmente precisa, por inflacionamento dos preços!

São decisões típicas de quem não entende nada de mercados, e se nega a recuar perante a inevitável natureza humana. É preciso atitude tipo "abre olhos, ma friend"!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2011 às 22:27)

*Empresas poderão vender electricidade com tarifa bonificada por 15 anos*





O enquadramento jurídico da miniprodução de electricidade foi ontem aprovado pelo Governo, com um conjunto de regras que permitirão a centenas de empresas rendibilizar as suas instalações através da produção própria de energia já a partir do próximo ano. 
Seguindo os moldes do programa da microprodução (aplicável sobretudo ao segmento doméstico), o regime da miniprodução vem garantir tarifas bonificadas durante 15 anos. 
O Governo procurará não sobrecarregar a estrutura de custos do sistema eléctrico nacional, uma vez que para dois dos três escalões de potência abrangidos na miniprodução os preços da electricidade a vender à rede serão definidos de forma competitiva, por leilão. Em todo o caso, o preço de partida, de 250 euros por megawatt hora (MWh), é mais do dobro do preço de mercado cobrado aos consumidores industriais em Portugal (segundo os dados do Eurostat).

Miguel  Prado

Fonte: Negócios on line


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2011 às 12:06)

*«Portugal pode ensinar ao mundo que é possível alterar cenários»*

O primeiro-ministro, José Sócrates, afirmou hoje, no Abu Dhabi, que se há algo que Portugal pode ensinar ao mundo é que é possível alterar o cenário energética por completo em seis anos. "Se há alguma coisa que podemos aprender com a experiência portuguesa é que é possível obter resultados em pouco trempo. Em seis anos, mudámos o cenário da energia", disse José Sócrates perante de centenas de delegados à Cimeira Mundial de Energia, entre os quais os monarcas do Abu Dhabi, o secretário-geral das Nações Unidas e chefes de Estado de todo o mundo.
Repetindo que "Portugal é um líder mundial nesta área graças a reformas e investimentos nos últimos seis anos", o primeiro-ministro português salientou que "Portugal atingiu o nível mais baixo de emissões de CO2 per capita da União Europeia", tem "52 por cento de energia renovável na sua geração de eletricidade" e é o "segundo país da Europa em energia eólica em percentagem do mix energético". 
Ainda assim, em plano de fundo de toda a sua mensagem, lida na sessão de abertura do evento, esteve a economia. "A energia é um recurso estratégico para o crescimento económico. É importante para fazer frente às alterações climáticas, mas sobretudo para crescer economicamente", disse Sócrates.
José Sócrates lembrou que Portugal tem a "primeira rede nacional de mobilidade elétrica verdadeiramente funcional", a operar em "rede inteligente", e previu que em 2020 o país terá 10 por cento dos seus carros exclusivamente elétricos. Por isso mesmo, frisou que "o Governo português e as empresas portuguesas estão disponíveis para cooperar com entidades de todo o mundo para desenvolver experiências semelhantes". Estou aqui para sublinhar isso mesmo", disse Sócrates.
"Apostar em eficiência, mobilidade elétrica, renováveis e 'smart grids' é a melhor maneira de obter melhores resultados na economia no mundo", sublinhou.

Fonte: Destak


----------



## Knyght (17 Jan 2011 às 13:14)

Uma coisa é certa estamos a criar um enorme Know-How nesta aérea, temos de saber aproveitar a oportunidade que agora nos apresentam. Hoje empresas como a Nacional Efacec está ao nível das melhores do Mundo na implementação de parques fotovoltaicos.

Devemos também aproveitar a industria para a construção destas energias


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

*ERSE quer ver custos políticos descriminados na factura da electricidade*

O regulador da energia quer descriminar na factura de electricidade, de "forma clara", os custos de interesse económico geral, os chamados custos de decisão política que afectem o preço final. 
"A ERSE vai proceder no primeiro semestre de 2011 a uma reformulação dos regulamentos quanto à forma de cálculo do custo da electricidade", disse Vítor Santos aos deputados da Comissão de Assuntos Económicos e Energia. Nesse âmbito, acrescentou o regulador da energia, a ERSE terá "especial atenção" à factura dos domésticos e vai "sugerir para discussão pública uma forma clara de divulgar na factura a informação relativos aos Custos de Interesse Económico Geral (CIEG)".
Os Custos de Interesse Económico Geral (CIEG, ou custos de decisão política) poderão ascender em 2011 a 2,5 mil milhões e incluem o sobrecusto da PRE (Produção em Regime Especial), as rendas pagas aos municípios, os contratos de longa duração (CMEC e CAE) e a subsidiação às regiões autónomas da Madeira e Açores, entre outros.
Os CIEG previstos para 2011 são sensivelmente o dobro dos que se verificaram em 2008 e são pagos de forma diferente pelos vários consumidores de electricidade. O peso dos CIEG na factura dos clientes domésticos é de 44% em 2011, enquanto para as empresas é abaixo dos 30%.

Oje


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2011 às 00:43)

*Parque eólico "Terra Fria" inaugurado*







O primeiro ministro inaugurou, no concelho de Montalegre, o parque eólico de Terra Fria. Um investimento de 126 milhões de euros com capacidade para fornecer energia a toda a região do Alto Tâmega. Ao todo são 48 torres eólicas para abastecer 150 mil habitações por dia. Uma cerimónia marcada pelo anúncio de José Sócrates ao garantir que a derrama das barragens do concelho será paga em Montalegre.
Foi numa atmosfera gélida que foi inaugurado, pelo primeiro ministro José Sócrates, o parque eólico de Terra Fria situado a 1.200 metros de altitude, entre as barragens de Alto Rabagão, Paradela, Venda Nova e Salamonde, num mega projecto concluído em Agosto último.
Na sessão inaugurativa, José Sócrates fez-se acompanhar pelo ministro da Presidência, Pedro Silva Pereira, pelo secretário de Estado da Energia e da Inovação, Carlos Zorrinho, e pelo presidente da Câmara de Montalegre, Fernando Rodrigues.
Falamos de uma estrutura orçada em 126 milhões de euros, composta por 48 torres eólicas (aerogeradores), com uma potência instalada de 96 megawatts e com capacidade para abastecer 150 mil habitações por dia. Por ano, a produção média de energia está estimada em 260 gigawatts, o que equivale a uma facturação anual de 20 milhões de euros, segundo fonte governamental.
A redução de emissões de CO2 é de 117,5 mil toneladas por ano e a poupança prevista na importação de combustíveis fósseis é superior a sete milhões de euros anuais.
*860 MIL EUROS GARANTIDOS - *Com este investimento, a autarquia de Montalegre já recebeu 860 mil euros, verba negociada com a ENEOP, empresa proprietária dos parques, como contrapartida imediata para o município. Uma verba, explica Fernando Rodrigues, «conseguida graças às negociações de participação de 20 por cento no capital social que o Empreendimentos Hidroeléctricos do Alto Tâmega e Barroso (EHATB) reclama em nome das autarquias do Alto Tâmega». A somar a este montante «a Câmara de Montalegre vai receber 50 mil euros mensais, fruto dos 2,5 por cento de produção total do Parque Eólico», daí que, reforce o autarca, «este projecto é extremamente vantajoso para a autarquia porque irá ajudar no desenvolvimento da nossa região». Além destes valores, há que ter em conta «o pagamento pelo aluguer dos terrenos às juntas de freguesia ou aos conselhos directivos porque vai ser paga uma renda fixa ou uma renda em função da produção de energia», afirmou Fernando Rodrigues. 
*«ESTE RENDIMENTO VEM DO CÉU» - *No discurso que proferiu, o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Montalegre, teceu rasgados elogios a esta aposta: «estes investimentos eólicos como o que hoje inauguramos, permitem rendas significativas para os proprietários dos terrenos que são juntas de freguesia ou Conselhos Directivos de Baldios e que canalizam esses recursos para centros sociais, para recuperação do património, para infra-estruturas colectivas, para criar melhores condições de vida às populações. E da sua produção vai ainda, directamente para os cofres do município, uma receita de 2,5%.». Acto contínuo, esclareceu: «para um município como o de Montalegre, com 800 km2 (a área da ilha da Madeira), com 135 localidades, com uma rede viária extensíssima, este rendimento vem do céu. Vem do céu porque não estamos habituados a que os homens nem os governos façam coisas tão generosas, apesar de elementarmente justas. Porque, não é justo a uma região ter uma participação na riqueza que dá ao país? É. Ou devia ser. E digo devia ser, porque, noutra área de energias renováveis e limpas, no caso das barragens, não tem sido».
*DOSSIER BARRAGENS - *Chegado aqui, Fernando Rodrigues voltou á carga com o pagamento da derrama por parte das empresas que produzem energia eléctrica a partir de Montalegre: «o município de Montalegre tem cinco barragens. Perdeu os seus melhores vales agrícolas, viu acessibilidades interrompidas, e ainda hoje sofre o trauma das aldeias submersas e da usurpação de baldios à boa maneira salazarista. E, apesar de se produzir aqui entre 100 e 150 milhões de euros de energia por ano - que riqueza para o país! - a renda que nos cabe não paga, sequer, o que poderíamos receber de IMI pelos terrenos mortos, por inundados, que deixaram de se comercializar ou de se transmitir. E o IMI desapareceu como que se nos tivessem reduzido o território. Se em vez de produzirmos 100 milhões de euros de energia tivéssemos uma outra actividade industrial, teríamos um concelho rico e com emprego e receberíamos bons impostos pela derrama. Ora, o que acontece é que não temos emprego e, ainda por cima, a derrama da riqueza que aqui se produz vai para Porto e Lisboa».
*PEDIDO DIRECTO A SÓCRATES - *Fernando Rodrigues partiu para um apelo directo ao primeiro ministro: «Peço-lhe, senhor primeiro ministro, penhoradamente, que acabe com esta injustiça e que determine ao senhor secretário de Estado da Administração Local, que o artigo que estabelece a definição de um critério especial da derrama criado na lei há três anos possa, finalmente, ser implementado. E, apesar da luta ser teimosa e longa, mas porque elementarmente e de forma unânime considerada justa, acredito que municípios, governo e EDP irão encontrar, brevemente, e já não é sem tempo, forma de compensar as populações pelos prejuízos causados com as barragens, atribuindo uma renda digna, abrindo caminho também a outra receptividade do poder local a outros investimentos, para que se possa contrariar a fatídica premunição de Torga e dizer: aqui continua a ser Barroso».
*PROMESSA DE SÓCRATES - *Nas palavras que deixou em Montalegre, José Sócrates, para além de narrar a tendência crescente que Portugal apresenta em matéria de energias renováveis, deixou uma noticia que provocou fortes aplausos na plateia. Aconteceu quando respondeu ao desafio lançado pelo presidente da Câmara de Montalegre no que concerne ao pagamento da derrama por parte das empresas que operam no concelho. Sócrates deixou esta promessa: «sobre as barragens e para responder ao Presidente da Câmara de Montalegre dizer-lhe que tem toda a razão. Vamos fazer isso que pediu. Não é possível mantermos a situação de termos barragens num concelho de uma empresa e que depois paga os impostos em Lisboa. Isso não vai acontecer mais. Sei que a EDP tem essa proposta. O governo está de acordo com ela. O que nós vamos fazer é que essas empresas paguem as suas derramas no sítio onde operam as suas barragens porque isso é absolutamente justo». 
*MUDANÇA ESTRUTURAL - *De resto, a palestra do primeiro ministro foi preenchida com o muito trabalho, no entender do chefe de Estado, que o governo tem feito ao longo dos últimos seis anos. Sócrates lançou vários números estabelecendo paralelo entre a realidade que herdou e a actual: «em 2010 a electricidade que Portugal consumiu deveu-se em 53% à electricidade produzida com base em energias renováveis. Este número diz tudo da mudança muito significativa que foi operada em Portugal nos últimos seis anos. É uma mudança estrutural da nossa economia. Uma mudança energética que hoje é o factor de crescimento da economia portuguesa. Uma das reformas mais conseguidas em todo o Mundo e num curto espaço de tempo. Isto leva-nos a pensar que é possível nas áreas críticas, que normalmente são pensadas a longo prazo, fazer mudanças em pouco tempo. Esta mudança é uma das mudanças que mais afirma o país, que mais prestigiou o nosso país e que mais consequências tem na nossa economia».
*PORTUGAL NA LINHA DA FRENTE - *Sempre no mesmo tom, o primeiro ministro declarou: «hoje Portugal é um dos países que lidera, em termos de renováveis, em toda a Europa. Nós somos o quarto país para a produção de energia. Nós somos o segundo país da Europa, em termos de produção de electricidade com base em energia eólica. Nós temos uma das maiores centrais fotovoltaicas do Mundo. Portugal é hoje apresentado como um exemplo de um país que apostou, finalmente, nas renováveis como estratégia para resolver o seu problema energético».
*OBJECTIVOS ESTRATÉGICOS - *José Sócrates sustentou que esta revolução operada em Portugal no que concerne às energias renováveis permite alcançar três objectivos: «o primeiro é reduzir a nossa dependência do petróleo. É dar mais autonomia ao país. É não estarmos tão dependentes das oscilações do petróleo. Isso não pode continuar. Condena o nosso país à subserviência a outras nações, limitando a liberdade e a afirmação económica do nosso país. Portugal ao investir nas renováveis reduziu essa dependência. Por exemplo, em 2010, Portugal importou menos 800 milhões de euros em combustíveis fósseis. Agora exportamos. Portugal exporta agora torres eólicas, aerogeradores. No ano 2010 exportamos 200 milhões. E porque exportamos? Pela simples razão porque apostamos na energia eólica; o segundo objectivo é criar emprego e dar oportunidade às empresas portuguesas. Criamos nos últimos seis anos um cluster industrial nas áreas das renováveis; o terceiro objectivo é o objectivo ambiental: reduzir as emissões de CO2. Em 2010 Portugal foi um dos países com menos emissões per capita. Em 2005, por exemplo, Portugal estava acima do protocolo de Quioto cerca de 16%. Em 2008 estávamos a 2,8%. Em 2009 já estávamos abaixo daquilo que exige o compromisso de Quioto». 
Com efeito, em matéria de energia eólica a mudança é bem visível, destacou o líder do governo: «nós tínhamos 71 parques em 2005. Hoje temos 206. Nós tínhamos 441 geradores. Hoje temos mais de dois mil geradores eólicos. Venho aqui também para assinalar este registo. Isto é um feito muito significativo. Isto significa que o país está na linha da frente na batalha da energia».
*PORTUGAL REFERÊNCIA - *Até ao momento, Portugal tem 206 parques eólicos com 2.027 torres eólicas, o equivalente a uma potência eólica de cinco por cento do total instalado na Europa. Em 2009/2010, a percentagem de nova potência instalada foi de 10 por cento, um crescimento superior à média europeia.
Em 2010, produziram-se em Portugal cerca de 9.025 gigawatts de energia eólica, mais 20 por cento que em 2009. Este valor representa 17 por cento do consumo anual (em cada hora de consumo 10 minutos resultam de produção eólica). 

Fonte: CM Montalegre


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2011 às 00:49)

*Subsídio à electricidade da Madeira e Açores custou já 500 milhões*

O custo de convergência entre Continente e Ilhas traduziu-se, entre 2008 e 2011 (incluindo já as tarifas deste ano), numa despesa acrescida de 80 euros para cada um dos 6,36 milhões de consumidores portugueses (6,1 milhões no Continente, 137 mil na Madeira e 119 mil nos Açores).
A "coesão nacional" tem feito parte do léxico político. Esteve no discurso de Cavaco Silva no centenário da República e ficou implícita na mensagem de Natal de José Sócrates quando o primeiro-ministro apelou à mobilização e solidariedade dos portugueses. 
Esse desígnio também está por trás de uma das políticas do sector eléctrico que têm onerado os consumidores: desde 2008 a convergência tarifária entre Portugal Continental e as regiões autónomas da Madeira e dos Açores já custou mais de 500 milhões de euros. 
Em causa está uma rubrica dos custos de interesse económico geral que são registados pela Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos (ERSE) na fixação das tarifas de electricidade. Fruto do isolamento e da menor escala, Madeira e Açores têm um maior custo de produção da energia. 
Pelas contas do Negócios, o custo de convergência entre Continente e Ilhas traduziu-se, entre 2008 e 2011 (incluindo já as tarifas deste ano), numa despesa acrescida de 80 euros para cada um dos 6,36 milhões de consumidores portugueses (6,1 milhões no Continente, 137 mil na Madeira e 119 mil nos Açores). E como ainda estão por pagar 112 milhões de euros de custos de convergência registados em 2006 e 2007, no futuro cada cliente terá ainda de suportar mais 17,6 euros. 

Miguel Prado

Jornal de Negócios


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2011 às 00:59)

Gerofil disse:


> *Parque eólico "Terra Fria" inaugurado*
> 
> *DOSSIER BARRAGENS - *Chegado aqui, Fernando Rodrigues voltou á carga com o pagamento da derrama por parte das empresas que produzem energia eléctrica a partir de Montalegre: «o município de Montalegre tem cinco barragens. Perdeu os seus melhores vales agrícolas, viu acessibilidades interrompidas, e ainda hoje sofre o trauma das aldeias submersas e da usurpação de baldios à boa maneira salazarista. E, apesar de se produzir aqui entre 100 e 150 milhões de euros de energia por ano - que riqueza para o país! - a renda que nos cabe não paga, sequer, o que poderíamos receber de IMI pelos terrenos mortos, por inundados, que deixaram de se comercializar ou de se transmitir. E o IMI desapareceu como que se nos tivessem reduzido o território. Se em vez de produzirmos 100 milhões de euros de energia tivéssemos uma outra actividade industrial, teríamos um concelho rico e com emprego e receberíamos bons impostos pela derrama. Ora, o que acontece é que não temos emprego e, ainda por cima, a derrama da riqueza que aqui se produz vai para Porto e Lisboa».
> *PEDIDO DIRECTO A SÓCRATES - *Fernando Rodrigues partiu para um apelo directo ao primeiro ministro: «Peço-lhe, senhor primeiro ministro, penhoradamente, que acabe com esta injustiça e que determine ao senhor secretário de Estado da Administração Local, que o artigo que estabelece a definição de um critério especial da derrama criado na lei há três anos possa, finalmente, ser implementado. E, apesar da luta ser teimosa e longa, mas porque elementarmente e de forma unânime considerada justa, acredito que municípios, governo e EDP irão encontrar, brevemente, e já não é sem tempo, forma de compensar as populações pelos prejuízos causados com as barragens, atribuindo uma renda digna, abrindo caminho também a outra receptividade do poder local a outros investimentos, para que se possa contrariar a fatídica premunição de Torga e dizer: aqui continua a ser Barroso».
> *PROMESSA DE SÓCRATES - *Nas palavras que deixou em Montalegre, José Sócrates, para além de narrar a tendência crescente que Portugal apresenta em matéria de energias renováveis, deixou uma noticia que provocou fortes aplausos na plateia. Aconteceu quando respondeu ao desafio lançado pelo presidente da Câmara de Montalegre no que concerne ao pagamento da derrama por parte das empresas que operam no concelho. Sócrates deixou esta promessa: «sobre as barragens e para responder ao Presidente da Câmara de Montalegre dizer-lhe que tem toda a razão. Vamos fazer isso que pediu. Não é possível mantermos a situação de termos barragens num concelho de uma empresa e que depois paga os impostos em Lisboa. Isso não vai acontecer mais. Sei que a EDP tem essa proposta. O governo está de acordo com ela. O que nós vamos fazer é que essas empresas paguem as suas derramas no sítio onde operam as suas barragens porque isso é absolutamente justo».



Esperemos que sim e deveria aplicar-se a mais casos.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2011 às 18:37)

*França congela ajudas às instalações fotovoltaicas*

O governo francês lançou dois concursos sobre pesquisa e desenvolvimento de projetos para tornar mais competitivas as tecnologias solares, um mês depois de ter congelado a ajuda às instalações fotovoltaicas, que armazenam energia do sol, para frear a criação de uma "bolha" do setor. 
Os ministérios de Ecologia, Economia e Pesquisa, assim como o Comissariado Geral de investimento, indicaram em comunicado conjunto, na terça-feira, que os dois concursos terão orçamento "em função da excelência dos projetos apresentados". O objetivo do incentivo é "fazer emergir projetos que permitam reduzir custos, melhorar o rendimento e diminuir o impacto do ambiente dos sistemas energéticos baseados nos recursos solares". 
O primeiro dos concursos agrupa, na realidade, três tipos de tecnologias (a solar termodinâmica, a térmica e a fotovoltaica de concentração) para experimentar componentes de alto rendimento como refletores, lentes, sistemas de acompanhamento do sol, captadores, sistemas de armazenamento de calor e máquinas de conversão de calor em eletricidade. 
O segundo sobre sistemas fotovoltaicos quer reduzir os custos de produção, desenvolver componentes e procedimentos técnicos de alto rendimento, aumentar os resultados energéticos e ambientais e colocar a toda prova novos modelos econômicos. 
Os departamentos implicados ressaltaram que "as tecnologias solares se impõem como uma das soluções para reduzir até 2020 a dependência energética e as emissões de gases do efeito estufa". Em 10 de dezembro, o governo francês suspendeu, durante três meses, a aprovação de novas instalações fotovoltaicas para produzir eletricidade a fim de combater a bolha criada no setor e decidiu elaborar um novo sistema tarifário para esta energia subvencionada.

Olhar Direto


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2011 às 00:14)

*Aprovado relatório sobre petição da DECO relativa a cortes na factura da luz*

A Comissão Parlamentar de Assuntos Económicos, Inovação e Energia aprovou hoje, “por unanimidade”, o relatório do deputado socialista António José Seguro sobre a petição da associação de defesa dos consumidores DECO, que solicita “cortes na factura de electricidade”.
Um comunicado do grupo parlamentar do PS adianta que António José Seguro, que preside à comissão, considerou que a petição, aprovada por unanimidade, cumpre “todos os requisitos legais para ser apreciada pela Assembleia da República”, além de apresentar propostas concretas. Por isso, o deputado propõe que a comissão “analise as propostas vinculadas pela presente petição e tome iniciativas, desejavelmente consensuais, dado que as petições são debatidas em sessão plenária da Assembleia da República, mas não são votadas”.
Desta forma, considera, “fica afastado o perigo de um debate sem consequência de maior, para uma petição tão importante para a vida das portuguesas e dos portugueses, bem como para o tecido empresarial nacional”. António José Seguro recomenda que os consumidores tenham “conhecimento detalhado” dos custos que pagam na sua factura eléctrica”, defendendo o “princípio de maior transparência que servirá para aumentar a consciência das cidadãs e dos cidadãos sobre o financiamento das políticas de energia” do país.
Para o deputado socialista, “independentemente do debate que prosseguirá sobre a bondade das origens do seu volume (ligadas às opções de políticas públicas do poder político, legitimamente eleito), emerge a seguinte questão: quem deve pagar os agora denominados Custos de Interesse Económico Geral (CIEG)?”
No seu relatório, o presidente da comissão parlamentar dos Assuntos Económicos, Inovação e Energia questiona sobre se “deverão ser os consumidores de electricidade (através da factura) ou os contribuintes (através do Orçamento do Estado)". "E, se forem os consumidores, qual deverá ser o seu universo? Apenas os domésticos? Todos os domésticos, independentemente do seu consumo e/ou do seu rendimento?”, pergunta.
António José Seguro sublinha ainda o “mérito” da petição da DECO por “provocar o debate esclarecido, sem tabus, sobre estas questões e onde sejam envolvidos os representantes de todos os interesses legítimos, desde os consumidores à produção”. A petição da DECO, com quase 170 mil assinaturas, deu entrada na Assembleia da República a 14 de Dezembro e solicitava cortes na factura da electricidade, através da redução dos CIEG.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2011 às 03:05)

Gerofil disse:


> *Aprovado relatório sobre petição da DECO relativa a cortes na factura da luz*
> 
> A Comissão Parlamentar de Assuntos Económicos, Inovação e Energia aprovou hoje, “por unanimidade”, o relatório do deputado socialista António José Seguro sobre a petição da associação de defesa dos consumidores DECO, que solicita “cortes na factura de electricidade”.
> Um comunicado do grupo parlamentar do PS adianta que António José Seguro, que preside à comissão, considerou que a petição, aprovada por unanimidade, cumpre “todos os requisitos legais para ser apreciada pela Assembleia da República”, além de apresentar propostas concretas. Por isso, o deputado propõe que a comissão “analise as propostas vinculadas pela presente petição e tome iniciativas, desejavelmente consensuais, dado que as petições são debatidas em sessão plenária da Assembleia da República, mas não são votadas”.
> ...



Este é mais um exemplo de que a Deco quer a entrar mais na política do  que apoiar o sócio/consumidor.

A minha esposa é sócia de este instituto há mais de 15 anos e por duas vezes foi pedido conselho ao mesmo sobre problemas de consumo (telefone e internet), tendo a resposta sido evasiva (resolva você o problema) e várias vezes publicitam que ajudam na resolução de problemas semelhantes.

Com o que referi, basta refletirem um pouco.


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2011 às 13:26)

Isso faz-me lembrar de um problema que tive numa lomba e reportei ao ACP e não tive resposta. Desisti de ser sócio!

Mas ainda a dias a EDP renováveis referiu que Portugal tem na média europeia o custo final médio abaixo da média europeia, tal como a compensação as renováveis por toda a Europa é superior a praticada por Portugal.

50% dos lucros EDP renováveis advém de investimentos internacionais...

E volto a referir uma situação importante se contar-mos a tarifária tri-horária a compensação a energia solar (muitos painéis já estão a ser construidos em Portugal) nas horas de pico, são completamente justificáveis.


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2011 às 13:32)

Gerofil disse:


> *Subsídio à electricidade da Madeira e Açores custou já 500 milhões*
> 
> O custo de convergência entre Continente e Ilhas traduziu-se, entre 2008 e 2011 (incluindo já as tarifas deste ano), numa despesa acrescida de 80 euros para cada um dos 6,36 milhões de consumidores portugueses (6,1 milhões no Continente, 137 mil na Madeira e 119 mil nos Açores).
> A "coesão nacional" tem feito parte do léxico político. Esteve no discurso de Cavaco Silva no centenário da República e ficou implícita na mensagem de Natal de José Sócrates quando o primeiro-ministro apelou à mobilização e solidariedade dos portugueses.
> ...



Queria saber porque esta noticia está aqui...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2011 às 01:03)

*Custos de 2 mil milhões na factura da electricidade têm fim à vista*

Acordo de ajuda externa impõe revisão das condições dadas à produção das renováveis, cogeração e centrais térmicas, para aliviar a factura da luz, onde o IVA irá subir.
O mercado português de energia vai receber um pacote de austeridade que deixará os produtores de electricidade... em alta tensão. O acordo entre o Governo e os técnicos internacionais para a concessão de ajuda externa obrigará o Executivo a negociar com o sector, ainda este ano, a revisão dos contratos de venda de electricidade.

Jornal de Negócios

Alguém pode explicar melhor o conteúdo da notícia?


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2011 às 22:45)

*Redução dos contratos de valor garantido pode aumentar factura da eletricidade*

A redução dos contratos de valor garantido para os produtores elétricos previsto no plano da troika "pode levar, a prazo, a um custo superior para o consumidor final", alertou hoje o presidente da EDP. António Mexia disse que a redução destes contratos (chamados os CAE), não representa quaisquer reduções nos gastos do Estado e sublinhou que a EDP não abrirá mão do valor destes contratos.
"A EDP não abdica, não pode abdicar, daquilo que é o valor do contrato e este não é de ontem. É para ser olhado ao longo de todo o seu período de vida", disse Mexia na conferência de imprensa de apresentação de resultados trimestrais da empresa. O mesmo responsável disse que os CAE "contribuem para a estabilidade do sistema", o que se tornará "cada vez mais importante à medida que no futuro aumentem os preços dos combustíveis".
A empresa, repetiu Mexia, "não abdicará do valor de um contrato que foi assinado livremente pelas partes", mas admite "ver o que está em causa em futuras alterações dos mesmos, sempre sem abdicar do valor". Todas as tarifas reguladas para a eletricidade e o gás natural serão gradualmente extintas até janeiro de 2013, o mais tardar, e o Estado deverá "limitar" os custos associados à aposta nas renováveis, indica o memorando de acordo entre o Governo e a 'troika'. "As tarifas reguladas da eletricidade serão gradualmente extintas até 01 de janeiro de 2013, o mais tardar", indica o texto do memorando, acrescentando que deverá ser "apresentado um plano temporal [roadmap] para esta extinção [...] até julho deste ano".
O acordo especifica que no decorrer deste processo terá de ser aprofundado o "calendário e os critérios para a liberalização dos segmentos ainda regulados, como por exemplo as pré-condições no que diz respeito à concorrência no respetivo mercado". Por outro lado, devem ser especificados "os métodos através dos quais será assegurado que durante o período gradual de extinção não haverá uma divergência significativa entre os preços no mercado e na tarifa e que não haverá subsidiação cruzada entre segmentos de consumidores".
No que toca à produção de energia, o memorando sublinha que o Governo se compromete a tomar medidas para limitar o sobrecusto associado à eletricidade produzida em regime ordinário (PRO), através da revisão dos mecanismos de compensação garantida aos produtores (os chamados CMEC).

Fonte: DN


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2011 às 01:00)

*ERSE mantém remuneração dos activos de gás da REN para proteger preços*

A Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos (ERSE) enviou uma proposta ao Conselho Tarifário, com data de 15 de Abril, na qual defende que se mantenha a taxa de remuneração dos activos de gás natural, contrariando assim o que era reivindicado pela REN - Redes Energéticas Nacionais. Uma informação que foi avançada pelo presidente da ERSE, Vítor Santos, ao Diário Económico.
O regulador alega que, "se esta taxa fosse alterada teria de mexer também na remuneração dos activos de distribuição, o que obrigaria a uma nova revisão tarifária, com forte impacto na factura dos consumidores", alerta Vítor Santos. A proposta tarifária destinada às famílias, que atinge cerca de 1,3 milhões de clientes, prevê um aumento médio de 3,9% do preço do gás natural para 2011/2012 -um valor que será fixado a 15 de Junho, juntamente com as restantes tarifas com que se regem os operadores deste sector.
A decisão do regulador, a manter-se, promete, no entanto, ter um impacto negativo na privatização da gestora das infra-estruturas nacionais de transporte de electricidade e gás natural. A operação de venda de 51% que o Estado possui na empresa será realizada, por imposição do Fundo Monetário Internacional e da União Europeia, até ao final do ano

Ana Maria Gonçalves   

Fonte: Económico


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2011 às 23:21)

*Facturas da luz passam a conter custos "extra" de decisão política*

Os custos "extra" de decisão política vão passar a constar da factura da luz já a partir do próximo mês de Julho, segundo define um diploma publicado esta quarta-feira em Diário da República, que visa "criar no ordenamento jurídico alguns mecanismos destinados a proteger o utente de serviços públicos essenciais".
A partir do mês de Julho, as facturas da luz terão de ter discriminados os custos correspondentes a cada uma das medidas de política energética, de sustentabilidade ou de interesse económico geral, "bem como o respectivo montante, a par dos valores de consumo, da potência contratada, da taxa de exploração e da contribuição audio-visual", define a nova lei publicada esta quarta-feira em DR.

Fonte: Fábrica de Conteúdos


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2011 às 22:40)

*Electricidade em Portugal é das mais caras da Europa*

As famílias portuguesas têm uma das electricidades mais caras da Europa. A conclusão é de um estudo publicado pelo Eurostat, sobre os preços da electricidade e do gás praticados no segundo semestre de 2010, que diz que Portugal é o nono país da Europa a 27 com a factura da luz mais cara, tendo em conta o valor pago e o custo de vida nacional. Nesse período, as famílias portuguesas pagaram 20,14 euros por 100 quilowatt/hora, valor que fica acima dos 17,08 euros verificados na Europa.
No gás, e tendo em conta o poder de compra, os portugueses pagaram 21,15 euros por gigajoule de gás, mais que os 15,88 da média europeia. Portugal é assim, o oitavo país europeu com o gás mais caro.

Ana Baptista

Fonte: DN


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2011 às 17:26)

*Apagão na ilha da Madeira*

Uma avaria na Central Termoeléctrica da Vitória, no concelho de Câmara de Lobos, deixou, anteontem à noite, a ilha da Madeira sem electricidade durante pouco mais de meia hora. O apagão verificou-se pelas 23h10 e "passada uma hora, em diversas zonas da ilha, a energia eléctrica já estava ligada. A reposição da energia fez-se progressivamente", contou ao Correio da Manhã, o presidente do Conselho de Administração da Electricidade da Madeira, Rui Rebelo.
Na origem da avaria esteve um problema técnico "no refrigerador, que implicou que se desligasse uma das naves de energia por questões de segurança e prudência. A sobrecarga do sistema levou ao seu colapso", explicou Rui Rebelo. A Central Termoeléctrica da Vitória produz 65 por cento da energia eléctrica da Madeira.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Knyght (8 Ago 2011 às 21:19)

Gerofil disse:


> *Apagão na ilha da Madeira*
> 
> Uma avaria na Central Termoeléctrica da Vitória, no concelho de Câmara de Lobos, deixou, anteontem à noite, a ilha da Madeira sem electricidade durante pouco mais de meia hora. O apagão verificou-se pelas 23h10 e "passada uma hora, em diversas zonas da ilha, a energia eléctrica já estava ligada. A reposição da energia fez-se progressivamente", contou ao Correio da Manhã, o presidente do Conselho de Administração da Electricidade da Madeira, Rui Rebelo.
> Na origem da avaria esteve um problema técnico "no refrigerador, que implicou que se desligasse uma das naves de energia por questões de segurança e prudência. A sobrecarga do sistema levou ao seu colapso", explicou Rui Rebelo. A Central Termoeléctrica da Vitória produz 65 por cento da energia eléctrica da Madeira.
> ...


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2011 às 21:26)

Gerofil, foi um bom exemplo do que pode acontecer com uma política de centralização na produção de energia, apesar que no caso madeirense não poderão utilizar a importação.

Quanto maior for a diversidade de produção menor será a possibilidade de isso acontecer.


----------



## Knyght (8 Ago 2011 às 21:28)

Lousano disse:


> *no caso madeirense não poderão utilizar a importação.*


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2011 às 02:03)

*Regulador quer subir preço da electricidade em 30% para 2012*



> O preço da electricidade para as famílias portuguesas promete registar, no próximo ano, um aumento sem precedentes. As estimativas preliminares da Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos (ERSE), segundo o Diário Económico apurou, apontam para um agravamento que andará na casa dos 30%.
> 
> Este cenário está a forçar o Governo a encontrar, numa corrida contra o tempo, mecanismos para atenuar as contas do regulador. Esta entidade apresenta, a 15 de Outubro, a proposta tarifária para 2012, sendo fixada depois a 15 de Dezembro.
> 
> ...



Fonte:  Económico


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 16:41)

Lousano disse:


> *Regulador quer subir preço da electricidade em 30% para 2012*



Ora então é pra pagar as barragens e as eólicas no topo dos morros, vamo lá, assim eu também consigo ser a empresa energética mais sustentável do mundo, os clientes não tarda não conseguem consumir electricidade, só pro extremamente básico, fora tudo o resto o que há mais para aí, como a impossibilidade de concorrência no mercado energético nacional


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 17:40)

Vince disse:


> pois nem famílias nem empresas comportam aumentos desse calibre a juntar ao aumento do IVA.



Sim, é um aumento de 49%.

Numa factura de 100€ passa pra 149€.


----------



## Knyght (16 Set 2011 às 18:08)

As baboseiras de:






Vão acabar lindamente...
O preço do petróleo a aumentar a olhos vistos, o preço da electricidade vai de arrasto...
Perdemos competitividade ontem, suportamos os custos, amanhã iremos todos pagar.

Uma salva de palmas aos ambientalistas.


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2011 às 12:20)

Sempre se pode contrapor com as pesadas multas resultantes do não cumprimento de Quioto (já sabemos que ninguém o leva a sério) sobre poluição atmosférica. Também estamos muito acima e andamos a comprar quotas de outros países para escapar.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2011 às 22:03)

*Governo "finta" EDP com nova taxa para os produtores de electricidade*

Fracassaram as negociações entre a EDP e o Estado sobre os custos de manutenção do equilíbrio contratual (CMEC), que asseguram à eléctrica uma remuneração estável e de longo prazo para muitas das suas centrais. 
O Negócios apurou que o Governo já tem na manga uma solução para dar cumprimento às imposições da troika de liberalização da electricidade: pôr as centrais eléctricas a pagar uma contribuição especial para o sistema eléctrico, que virá aliviar os custos a suportar pelos consumidores em geral. 

Miguel  Prado - miguelprado@negocios.pt

Negócios on line


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2011 às 12:28)

Porque é que a construção da barragem de Foz Tua em Trás-os-Montes deve interessar a um lisboeta ou um algarvio? Porque esta, mais *as outras barragens e os parques eólicos vão levar Portugal a ter a eletricidade mais cara do mundo em poucos anos*. Uma plataforma de ONGA fez as contas e o Plano Nacional de Barragens vai custar ao Estado 16 mil milhões de euros, entre juros bancários, subsídios e pagamento de obras. Também são números, os de um crescimento insustentável, que justificam a destruição da Linha do Tua:

http://www.faroldeideias.com/arquivo_farol/index.php?programa=Biosfera


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2011 às 01:40)

*EDP cede 180 milhões para travar subida de 30% da luz*

O Executivo aprovou a proposta da eléctrica, a qual adia as compensações financeiras que esta recebe pelas centrais para 2013. O Governo cedeu à proposta da EDP, garantindo assim 180 milhões de euros para abater aos chamados custos ‘políticos' das tarifas eléctricas, de modo a assegurar que o aumento dos preços para as famílias, em 2012, se situe entre os 4% e os 7%. A palavra de ordem do Executivo era evitar, a todo o custo, a concretização do pior cenário, avançado pelo Diário Económico, que apontava para uma subida dos preços da electricidade na ordem dos 30%. Tudo isto sem prejudicar o valor da EDP, cujo processo de privatização está actualmente a decorrer.
A pressionar as contas do Executivo e da Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos, que hoje divulga a proposta que será submetida ao Conselho Tarifário, sendo depois fixada a 15 de Dezembro, está o agravamento dos custos da energia. Mas, acima de tudo, os encargos que não estão directamente relacionados com o negócio. Uma extensa lista que inclui desde os apoios à produção em regime especial (cogeração e renováveis) até aos custos de manutenção do equilíbrio contratual, um mecanismo de compensação financeira que as centrais da EDP recebem por terem abdicado, no âmbito da liberalização do sector, dos contratos de aquisição de energia que garantiam a venda de toda a produção à REN. E é precisamente sobre estes contratos de manutenção do equilíbrio contratual que reside a solução encontrada pelo Governo para travar a subida drástica da electricidade no próximo ano.

Francisco Teixeira e Ana Maria Gonçalves   

Fonte: Económico


----------



## Lousano (17 Out 2011 às 13:42)

Vince disse:


> Estamos mais uma vez a adiar o problema. Há que desmantelar este garrote que uns loucos nos prenderam ao pescoço, de contrário morreremos.
> 
> Muitas coisas do acordo da Troika que este país desesperadamente precisa desde a questão da energia a fusões de municípios/freguesias, scuts, nada disso ainda avançou. Passou ainda pouco tempo, mas passados estes primeiros 4 meses a descobrir buracos e a preparar o orçamento, e com este aprovado, esperemos que os próximos meses sejam dedicados a estas coisas importantíssimas para o país, senão eu ficarei muito chateado. Preocupa-me a questão da privatização da EDP, esta não pode ser privatizada sem resolver estes graves problemas.



Se mexerem antes da privatização, o valor da EDP terá um tombo e a privatização terá de ser adiada ou será um fiasco.

Se privatizarem primeiro, as contrapartidas para um valor alvo da EDP fará com que pouco mude do cenário actual.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2011 às 00:53)

*EDP elimina comentário de cliente no Facebook*

A eliminação de um comentário feito por uma cliente da EDP na página do Facebook da empresa de electricidade está a gerar uma onda de críticas nas redes sociais e blogosesfera. Resumindo o caso, Joana Couve Vieira escreveu um comentário na página de Facebook da EDP em que se manifestava contra o plano nacional de barragens na página da EDP.
Em resposta, a empresa de electricidade escreveu, na caixa de comentários ao post: «Olá Joana. De acordo com o Código de Conduta da nossa página, que estabelece as normas de utilização da mesma e que deve ser respeitado por todos, somos obrigados a eliminar o seu post. Agradecemos a sua compreensão e convidamo-lo [sic] a participar na nossa comunidade com as suas críticas construtivas. Sugerimos que consulte o nosso Código de Conduta aqui: http://www.facebook.com/grupo.edp?sk=app_228506590493791».
A empresa já garantiu ao Público online que a eliminação do comentário não foi um acto de censura, mas sim o cumprimento do código de conduta da EDP, que «é igual ao código de conduta do Facebook».

Fonte: DESTAK

*Onda de mensagens contra a EDP no Facebook*

*«Eu não pedi um Plano Nacional de Barragens». *Esta expressão foi escrita pela utilizadora Joana Couve Vieira na página do Facebook da EDP. Nem meia hora depois, a empresa usou o lápis azul, censurando o comentário: «De acordo com o Código de Conduta da nossa página (...) somos obrigados a eliminar o seu post». Rapidamente uma onda de solidariedade se fez sentir, com outros utilizadores a teclarem a mesma expressão. Até já há imagens e logótipos sobre o assunto.
«Psst psst, mas eu não pedi um Plano Nacional de Barragens!»; «edp aderiu à censura no Facebook!»; ‎«Eu não pedi um plano nacional de barragens. Já agora, o dinheiro gasto em publicidade , já que não existe concorrência em Portugal, podia servir para reduzir os preços, os Portugueses agradecem» são alguns dos exemplos de mensagens deixadas pelos cibernautas. As ironias multiplicam-se: «A CENSURA da EDP, é uma cena que a mim não me assiste»; «Seria brutal se a EDP criasse um passatempo com esta mensagem: Eu não pedi um Plano Nacional de Barragens»; «É aqui o sítio para protestar contra o PN Barragens?»; «Não só não pedi como sou contra o Plano Nacional de Barragens, pode ser que a troika acabe com a brincadeira!»; «unlike EDP»; «Alguém pediu um Plano Nacional de Barragens? Not me...»; «Eu pedi foi um Plano Nacional de Inteligencia!!».
As imagens também: há quem tenha criado um logótipo semelhante ao da EDP, mas com um quadro e lá dentro um X, em sinal de reprovação, ou quem tenha elaborado um outro, de fundo verde, onde se pode ler que «esta pessoa não pediu um Plano Nacional de barragens». 
Há também quem saia em defesa da EDP... aparentemente: «O sistema nacional de barragens é justo. É justo porque gera emprego (mais de três para senhoras da limpeza, mais três para técnicos, mais quarenta e cinco para administradores com salários justamente milionários), e justo também porque os ecossistemas que destrói para construir as barragens de gastos enormes, justamente semi-patrocinadas pelo estado, destroem criaturinhas que, primeiro, não gastam electricidade, e segundo, não pagam impostos. Por ensinar a arruaceiros e a estas espécies uma lição, Um grande bem haja, EDP!».
Entretanto, a empresa limitou-se a «lamentar o ocorrido» na sua página daquela rede social e apelou «à compreensão de todos para o cumprimento dos princípios de utilização presentes do nosso Código de Conduta». Certo é que as mensagens depreciativas dos utilizadores não param de inundar o mural da EDP no Facebook. 
*Recorde-se que este fim-de-semana a TVI fez as contas a uma factura da luz da EDP e concluiu que metade dela não diz respeito a energia consumida e sim a subsídios às empresas produtoras de electricidade. *

Fonte: TVI24


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2011 às 18:37)

Vince disse:


> http://youtu.be/UcfMEUGo33U



Ora vamos lá ter um espírito critico quanto a este documentário.



> 7:29 - "(...) na sua factura esse subsidio não vem descrito como custo de energia, mas sim como custos de interesse geral."


Subtende-se que a energia de que se fala é a eólica, visto ser até então o tema.
Dois minutos depois, afinal vê-se que desses custos de interesse geral apenas 31% vão energias renováveis, ou seja uma percentagem bastante menor é afinal para a eólica.
As outras fatias do bolo vão para onde? Ah pois é...



> 7:05 - "E isso pode ser suficiente para rentabilizar os custos das barragens."


Afinal como é?

O assunto é complicado, todos vemos que as coisas estão mal negociadas desde o inicio, mas o plano em si não é nada descabido. Poderia ser um óptimo plano se não fossem todos estes interesses e desvios "ocultos". 


Sobre a linha do Tua e o seu potencial turístico, será que é maior que o de Vila Nova de Foz Côa? 13 anos depois de serem consideradas património da UNESCO, o que trouxeram as gravuras a Foz Côa? Qual o seu contributo para a população/economia local?


PS: Eu não pedi a RTP! E pago por ela mesmo que esteja o mês todo sem ligar a luz.


----------



## Minho (19 Out 2011 às 00:07)

Ainda falta acrescentar que às vezes que no inverno é impraticável proceder à bombagem devido ao excesso de armazenamento nas mesmas. Não raras vezes os picos de produção eólica no inverno coincidem com os picos de pluviosidade e em que a água não escasseia nas albufeiras.


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2011 às 00:14)

Minho disse:


> Ainda falta acrescentar que às vezes que no inverno é impraticável proceder à bombagem devido ao excesso de armazenamento nas mesmas. Não raras vezes os picos de produção eólica no inverno coincidem com os picos de pluviosidade e em que a água não escasseia nas albufeiras.



Esse problema apenas acontece devido às poucas barragens que podem proceder à bombagem e à sua aglomeração geográfica.

O Vince expôs uma parte do problema, mas existe outra: o mercado ibérico.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2011 às 01:16)

Continuo a dizer que o conceito é muito bom. Neste momento é a única forma que existe de armazenar energia como se baterias fossem, tal como o Vince explicou.

E volto a dizer que o que está mal, e penso que todos vêem isso, foi a forma como as coisas foram e estão a ser negociadas, milhões para aqui e para ali.
Se hoje é rentável pagar-se 70€MWh, porque é que se fizeram contractos chorudos de 95€MWh?
O resultado disso foi o crescimento exponencial de parques eólicos, e ao mesmo tempo de um buraco financeiro.

Quanto ao que consideraste residual, Vince, se fizeres algumas contas vais ver que não são tão residuais assim.

Neste momento há 130MW de potencia fotovoltaica instalada e 4031MW de eólica. 
Agora subtrai o valor pelo qual é pago cada uma das energias pelo valor de mercado. E depois multiplica pela potencia instalada.

Hoje, a potencia de bombagem instalada pouco passa de 1100GW, e restringe-se às seguintes barragens: Alto Rabagão, V.Nova II, Vilarinho das Furnas, Aguieira, Alqueva e Torrão.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2011 às 12:54)

Ainda não entendi o porquê de tanta "polémica" acerca da electricidade e as "empresas do sector", se o "Sol quando nasce é para todos" ou "ponha a sua casa a trabalhar" e porque é que os trabalhadores da EDP não pagam ou pouco pagam a electricidade da casa deles? porque é que se vê cada vez mais funcionarios da EDP na sua vida particular com carritos da empresa? e mais diria...mas para já fico por aqui.


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2011 às 20:28)

Lousano disse:


> Esse problema apenas acontece devido às poucas barragens que podem proceder à bombagem e à sua aglomeração geográfica.
> 
> O Vince expôs uma parte do problema, mas existe outra: o mercado ibérico.



Sim, mas a construção dos parques eólicos pressupõe que a energia produzida seja sempre aproveitada mesmo no excesso.

Por isso, é preciso ter sempre em atenção o custo que cada parque eólico representa, não só a sua construção e instalação, mas também os consequentes investimentos a realizar nas barragens, adaptação/construção e interligação. Se os estudos de projecto sobre cada parque forem tendenciosos e subestimarem as horas/ano em que o excesso não é aproveitável, ou subestimar o custo das alterações a realizar, então o prejuízo é garantido. 

Há, certamente, um limite de potência instalada de parques eólicos a partir do qual não é possível cobrir todo o excesso através do aproveitamento hídrico, assim como o backup necessário para suportar todos os parques eólicos deverão ter um limite para se consideral rentável (para os consumidores claro...) .


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2011 às 23:01)

*Conta da Luz*

*IVA 23 %*

*IVA 6 %*

*Grande pulo ...*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2011 às 15:34)

*Simuladores*

Com o objectivo de auxiliar os consumidores na contratação dos serviços de fornecimento de energia eléctrica a ERSE disponibiliza os seguintes simuladores:
Para Consumidores Domésticos e Pequenas Empresas - Simulador de Rotulagem de Electricidade. Objectivo: Permitir aos consumidores conhecer a origem (fontes de energia) e as emissões (CO2, SO2, NOx e resíduos radioactivos) decorrentes do seu consumo de electricidade, comparando-as com outras situações típicas;
Simulador de Potência a Contratar - Objectivo: Orientar os consumidores de Baixa Tensão Normal (BTN) a estimar o seu valor de potência a contratar.
Simulador de Comparação de Preços - Objectivo: Esclarecer a escolha do comercializador de energia eléctrica, com base numa estimativa para o valor anual da factura de electricidade do cliente em BTN e por aplicação das diversas tarifas dos comercializadores de energia eléctrica;
Para Consumidores Empresariais - Objectivo: Sugerir a cada cliente em Média Tensão (MT) e Baixa Tensão Especial (BTE) dos Açores e da Madeira a melhor opção tarifária de que dispõe, minimizando o valor anual da sua factura de electricidade e apoiar os clientes em Muito Alta Tensão (MAT), Alta Tensão (AT), MT e BTE do continente a escolher um novo fornecedor durante a fase de extinção da tarifa do comercializador de último recurso que ocorre em 2011.

Consulte os simuladores no *Portal da ERSE*: http://www.erse.pt/pt/Simuladores/Paginas/Simuladores.aspx


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2011 às 23:20)

*Smart Meters, Dirty Electricity and Disease *


MorphCity

Já não bastava o possível efeito das linhas de muito alta tensão sobre aglomerações populacionais. Eis que agora vem aí algo exactamente que ninguém sabe o que pode provocar sobre os seres humanos (um para cada contador de electricidade):

BEUC, the European Consumers’ Organisation +32 2 789 24 01 - press@beuc.eu
Want to know more about BEUC? Visit www.beuc.eu www.twitter.com/beuctweet
Date: 12/04/2011 Référence: PR 2011/016
*La politique européenne de l’énergie intelligente n’atteindra ses objectifs qu’en associant les consommateurs*

Dans le cadre de la semaine européenne de l’énergie durable, la Commission européenne a publié aujourd’hui la communication « Réseaux intelligents : de l’innovation au déploiement » qui présente des actions pour la promotion d’un déploiement plus rapide et plus large des réseaux intelligents1 et des compteurs intelligents en Europe. Monique Goyens, Directrice générale du BEUC, le Bureau Européen des Unions de Consommateurs, a déclaré :
« Le secteur de l’énergie est très enthousiaste quant au potentiel des réseaux et des compteurs intelligents. Pour que cet enthousiasme soit également partagé par les consommateurs, il est primordial que les compteurs intelligents soient véritablement conçus pour un usage aisé et pratique mais aussi que les consommateurs reçoivent des explications claires pour pouvoir réaliser des véritables économies d’énergie. »
« En outre, les fournisseurs d’énergie récolteront énormément de données personnelles par le biais des compteurs intelligents. Il est dès lors crucial que ces données soient effectivement protégées et que leur traitement fasse l’objet de toutes les précautions pour éviter des abus. »
« Une chose est sûre, le déploiement des compteurs intelligents à travers toute l’Europe va coûter beaucoup d’argent. Les coûts doivent être supportés par tous les bénéficiaires, et pas uniquement par les consommateurs. »
Des compteurs intelligents au bénéfice des consommateurs
A l’heure où la Commission, les gouvernements nationaux et l’industrie se préparent à un déploiement massif des compteurs intelligents, le BEUC demande aux parties concernées de s’assurer que les consommateurs en sortent vraiment gagnants :
- Au niveau national, des stratégies doivent être élaborées pour s’assurer que les consommateurs utilisent correctement les compteurs intelligents afin de réellement bénéficier du potentiel d’économie d’énergie. Une attention particulière est nécessaire pour que les consommateurs les plus fragiles puissent également en profiter ;
- Les données de consommation d’énergie doivent être protégées des abus et les consommateurs doivent en garder le contrôle. Nous demandons qu’une étude d’impact sur la vie privée soit menée avant le déploiement. Les principes de «prise en compte du respect de la vie privée dès la conception» et de « minimalisation des données » doivent constituer la règle ;
- Les ménages ne seront pas égaux quant à l’acquisition d’un compteur intelligent. L’économie réalisée variera en fonction de la taille du ménage ou du nombre d’appareils électroniques utilisés. En fin de compte, le choix de posséder ou non un compteur intelligent, devrait revenir au consommateur.

1 Les réseaux intelligents peuvent être considérés comme l’application des TIC à la gestion et à l’utilisation des réseaux électriques.

Fonte: http://www.beuc.org/Content/default.asp?pageId=1120&searchString=electric


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2011 às 10:37)

*ICNIRP, EMF:* http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNEASQkt6xz6QgYcdm-0N8aF-D3oGw&cad=rja

*OMS:* http://www.who.int/peh-emf/about/WhatisEMF/en/index.html


----------



## Knyght (31 Out 2011 às 10:54)

Explicando o nosso Amigo do PCP e verdinho de vez enquando:

http://www.iambiente.pt/IPAMB_DPP/docs/RNT1703.pdf

400kv= 400.10e2 V= 40 000V

Logo 1m = 5 000V

Logo pelo Regulamento de instalações e utilização de energia eléctrica mínimo ao solo no centro do vão são de 8m = 40 000V

Logo no mínimo do projecto apresentado para a linha de muito alta tensão, a maior de Portugal foi solicitado no mínimo 14m = 70 000V


----------



## Knyght (31 Out 2011 às 11:02)

Tenho pena que talvez sem o iva cobrado pelo Estado á um Bem Super Essencial, não fosse preciso mas nenhum aumento para o Sistema Nacional viver sem Subsídios e sem comentários Iluminados. 

Mas o estado vê-o como recurso de receita...


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2011 às 11:29)

Eu penso que o problema é o campo eléctrico criado pela transmissão de dados dos sistemas de contagem de energia que está acima dos limites legais. Mas nos States cada estado regula à sua maneira e por cá não está prevista a instalação desses contadores.


----------



## Knyght (31 Out 2011 às 11:42)

Agreste disse:


> Eu penso que o problema é o campo eléctrico criado pela transmissão de dados dos sistemas de contagem de energia que está acima dos limites legais. Mas nos States cada estado regula à sua maneira e por cá não está prevista a instalação desses contadores.



WTF?

No cabo de guarda geralmente segue com *cabo de fibra óptica* para a contagem 

Queres que explique a tecnologia da fibra óptica?


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2011 às 11:57)

O exemplo descrito na Califórnia usa rádio-frequência para comunicar os dados tal como a telefonia móvel. É isso que a certa altura está a ser medido. Campo eléctrico junto do emissor.


----------



## Knyght (31 Out 2011 às 11:59)

> Cortes do Governo na microprodução deixam indústria solar "em choque"
> 31 Outubro 2011 | 00:01
> Miguel  Prado - miguelprado@negocios.pt
> 
> ...



http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/home.php?template=SHOWNEWS_V2&id=515985

Muito bem!


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2011 às 12:31)

Knyght disse:


> WTF?
> 
> No cabo de guarda geralmente segue com *cabo de fibra óptica* para a contagem
> 
> Queres que explique a tecnologia da fibra óptica?



Não se fala de transporte de energia eléctrica mas de consumidores finais.

E provavelmente esta segmentação com aquisição/disponibilização de consumos instantâneos serve para arrumar o mercado doméstico e torná-lo mais rentável de modo a que seja atractivo para a banca explorar o retalho. Tal como na tv por cabo poderás escolher qual o programa que queres pagar sendo que a qualidade do serviço é em geral má, sobretudo quando existem avarias. As empresas produtoras não querem saber do retalho para nada porque exige investimento permanente.


----------



## Knyght (31 Out 2011 às 12:42)

Agreste disse:


> Não se fala de transporte de energia eléctrica mas de consumidores finais.
> 
> E provavelmente esta segmentação com aquisição/disponibilização de consumos instantâneos serve para arrumar o mercado doméstico e torná-lo mais rentável de modo a que seja atractivo para a banca explorar o retalho. Tal como na tv por cabo poderás escolher qual o programa que queres pagar sendo que a qualidade do serviço é em geral má, sobretudo quando existem avarias. As empresas produtoras não querem saber do retalho para nada porque exige investimento permanente.



O gráfico que apresentas-te nada tem a ver com Smart Grid:

http://ge.ecomagination.com


E isso não passa nada mais que sms's da contagem, em fusos horários demarcados, e a um solicitar de previsão de carga a REN.

É o futuro, mas com muitas questões a levantar, acho que muito velhinho isso ainda não tá no terreno.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2011 às 18:58)

Gerofil disse:


> *Smart Meters, Dirty Electricity and Disease *
> 
> Smart Meters, Dirty Electricity and Disease      - YouTube
> 
> MorphCity



O propósito do assunto que levantei está relacionado com os efeitos nocivos, nomeadamente associados a cancros, que as novas tecnologias incorporam e que podem levar a consequências terríveis para quem se exponha à brutalidade de tais radiações.


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2011 às 19:38)

É assunto que a OMS estuda há muitos anos. Os limites dos campos electromagnéticos são conhecidos e não há nenhuma associação conhecida entre a radiação electromagnética e as doenças degenerativas em ambientes normais. 

A radiação está por todo o lado, é preciso é que esteja dentro dos limites toleráveis.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2011 às 00:27)

Acham que a electricidade está cara? Isto circula aí pela net ... 

*O QUE PAGAMOS NA FACTURA DA ELECTRICIDADE....*

Vejam, neste exemplo duma factura de cerca de 66,50 €.

O que se paga:

-3,8 €, correspondentes a 6% do IVA (vamos passar  a pagar 23%);
- 4,5 €, correspondente a 7% de Taxa para a RDP e RTP (para que Malatos, Jorges Gabrieis, Catarinas Furtados e quejandos possam receber mais de 10.000 euros por mês);
- 35,6 €, para subsídios vários, que correspondem a 53% do total da factura (em 2011 estes subsídios vários já atingiram 2.500 M€. Para não se perderem são dois mil milhões de Euros);
- 22,6 € correspondentes realmente ao EFECTIVO consumo efectuado, ou seja 34% do total da factura. *Desta forma, apenas consumimos 22,6 € de electricidade, mas pagamos no total 66,50 €.*

Mas agora vamos ver o que são os subsídios vários, ou seja, os 53% do total da factura que pagamos, e que este ano já vão em 2.500 M€:

- 3% são a harmonização tarifária para os Açores e Madeira, ou seja, é um esforço que o país (TODOS NÓS) fazemos pela insularidade dos madeirenses e açorianos, para que estes tenham electricidade mais barata. Isto é, NÓS já pagamos durante 2011, 75 M€ para os ilhéus terem a electricidade mais barata!
- 10% para rendas aos Municípios e Autarquias. A EDP (TODOS NÓS) pagamos aos Municípios e Autarquias uma renda sobre os terrenos, por onde passam os cabos de alta tensão. Isto é, TODOS NÓS, já pagamos durante 2011, 250 M€ aos Municípios e Autarquias por aquela renda.
- 30% para compensação aos operadores. Ou seja, TODOS NÓS, já pagamos em 2011, 750 M€ para a EDP, Tejo Energia e Turbo Gás.
- 50% para o investimento nas energias renováveis (Aqueles incentivos que o Sócrates deu para o investimento nas energias renováveis e que depois era descontado no IRS, também o pagamos; ou seja, mais uns 1.250 M€.
- 7% de outros custos incluídos na tarifa, ou sejam 175 M€. Que custos são estes? São Custos de funcionamento da Autoridade da Concorrência, custos de funcionamento da ERSE (Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Eléctricos), planos de promoção do Desempenho Ambiental da responsabilidade da ESE e planos de promoção e eficiência no consumo, também da responsabilidade da ERSE.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2011 às 19:57)

*REN usa seguro para pagar defesas no caso Face Oculta*

Quadros acusados de corrupção

A Redes Energéticas Nacionais (REN) activou um seguro que está a pagar a defesa de um antigo e de três actuais quadros que estão a ser julgados no processo Face Oculta, casos do ex-presidente da empresa José Penedos e de três funcionários que se mantêm em funções, após terem sido acusados e pronunciados por corrupção.

Fonte: Jornal PÚBLICO


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2012 às 12:12)

> *EDP faz parceria com o Continente para conseguir mais clientes sem tarifa *
> 
> A EDP lançou hoje uma campanha para evitar a perda de clientes domésticos para concorrentes como a Endesa e a Iberdrola, em associação com a rede do Continente.
> 
> ...



Olha que engraçado. Mais um barrete para irem-nos ao bolso. Descontos e tal, eles seguram a tarifa durante um ano, no outro ano sobem 15% que é para EDP e para o Continente.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2012 às 14:22)

Fui só eu que ainda não me tinha apercebido deste "pequeno" pormenor das tarifas bi-horárias? É tanta "pancada" de todos os lados, que esta passou-me ao lado...



> *Factura da luz aumenta mais 8% com fim da tarifa bi-horária*
> 
> *O fim da obrigação de existência de tarifa bi-horária na electricidade vai provocar um aumento de 8% na factura das famílias portuguesas em 2013*, para além do aumento já previsto de 1,5%, alerta a Quercus.
> 
> ...



Já agora, quais as empresas do mercado livre que têm estas tarifas? Alguém sabe?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2012 às 15:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Fui só eu que ainda não me tinha apercebido deste "pequeno" pormenor das tarifas bi-horárias? É tanta "pancada" de todos os lados, que estão passou-me ao lado...



Eu aderi a isso no mês passado, e já vai acabar, que miséria, mas penso que no futuro depois irão surgir outras coisas. É uma boa diferença entre o tarifário "geral" e esse. É 14 cêntimos por Kwh entre as 8h e as 22h (hora cheia) e 7 cêntimos entre as 22h e as 8h (hora de vazio) apenas durante a semana.

Ainda há também a tri-horária.

Horários e tarifas


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2012 às 15:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu aderi a isso no mês passado, e já vai acabar, que miséria, mas penso que no futuro depois irão surgir outras coisas. É uma boa diferença entre o tarifário "geral" e esse. É 14 cêntimos por Kwh entre as 8h e as 22h (hora cheia) e 7 cêntimos entre as 22h e as 8h (hora de vazio) apenas durante a semana.
> 
> Ainda há também a tri-horária.
> 
> Horários e tarifas



Eu já conheço as bi-horárias há 4 ou 5 anos, altura em que aderi a isso.

O que não me tinha apercebido era da questão de irem acabar no final do ano, com o fim dos preços regulados...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2012 às 15:28)

ecobcg disse:


> Eu já conheço as bi-horárias há 4 ou 5 anos, altura em que aderi a isso.
> 
> O que não me tinha apercebido era da questão de irem acabar no final do ano, com o fim dos preços regulados...



Talvez seja por a empresa deixar de ser do estado, logo acabam muitos subsídios, só a tarifa geral consegue manter tudo como está. Mas penso que depois irão surgir novos pacotes deste género, se não (e se for possível) a concorrência irá rebentar a EDP.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2012 às 18:00)

Entretanto, a ERSE pronunciou-se:



> *Regulador reafirma que tarifas de electricidade bi-horárias são para continuar *Económico com Lusa
> 18/01/12 17:06
> 
> 
> ...


http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/r...ade-bihorarias-sao-para-continuar_136194.html


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2012 às 01:02)

*Ganha a EDP, ganha o Continente, perdemos nós*







A EDP e a Continente celebraram uma parceria que permite aos clientes da primeira obter um desconto de 10% sobre a fatura de eletricidade (antes de impostos), que será creditado no cartão Continente e poderá ser gasto em compras. O negócio é criticável desde logo porque discrimina negativamente quem não faz compras no Continente, nomeadamente quem prefere o comércio de proximidade por motivos sociais e ambientais, e assim contribui para que a empresa retalhista do grupo SONAE tenha uma maior quota de mercado. Mas, pior que isso, a campanha publicitária é enganadora.
Desde 2006 que existem duas tarifas para clientes da EDP: a regulada e a liberalizada. Com o fim de atrair clientes para o mercado liberalizado, a EDP oferece agora uma tarifa mais baixa. Concretamente, a EDP pratica uma tarifa de 0,1393€/kwh no mercado regulado e uma tarifa de 0,1299€/kwh no mercado liberalizado (plano “EDP Casa”, atualmente disponível para potências superiores a 6,9 kVA). Quem aderir ao mercado liberalizado com base no plano “EDP Continente”, contudo, terá de pagar a tarifa correspondente ao do mercado regulado, superior à tarifa mais baixa do mercado liberalizado em aproximadamente 7,24%.
Em compensação, quem aderir ao plano “EDP Continente” terá de pagar um pouco menos pela potência contratada (o “aluguer do contador”) que quem aderir ao plano “EDP Casa”, uma diferença que oscila entre os 1,7% e os 1,8%.
Façamos então as contas. Suponhamos que temos uma habitação com uma potência contratada de 6,9 kVA e um consumo de 300 kwh. A título ilustrativo, apresento abaixo as simulações de três faturas com diferentes planos tarifários, não incluindo a contribuição audio-visual, que é igual nos três.






Comparado com o tarifário regulado, aparentemente ambos os tarifários do mercado liberalizado apresentam vantagens. Mas a vantagem do plano “EDP Continente” é medida não em dinheiro vivo mas num crédito que apenas pode ser gasto no Continente, o que faz toda a diferença.
Comparando os dois tarifários do mercado liberalizado, contudo, a vantagem é menos evidente. Depois de deduzido o desconto no cartão Continente (o que suporia tratar este desconto como dinheiro vivo) teríamos um valor mais baixo em €1.95 com o plano “EDP Continente”. Antes da aplicação do desconto, contudo, este plano sai mais caro que o plano “EDP Casa” em €3.25.
Ou seja, o desconto que a EDP oferece a quem mude para o plano “EDP Continente” é com base numa fatura mais elevada que a dada a quem adere ao mercado liberalizado com outro plano. O rebuçado dado aos portugueses para mudarem para o mercado liberalizado não é, portanto, tão doce quanto a publicidade anuncia.
Note-se, no entanto, que, como referido anteriormente, o plano “EDP Casa” apenas está disponível para quem tem uma potência contratada acima de 6,9 kVA. Quem tem uma potência inferior terá de escolher entre a tarifa regulada e a do plano “EDP Continente”, o que torna a segunda aparentemente muito mais atrativa. Mas há outras desvantagens ainda para quem adere ao mercado liberalizado.
Quem mudar da tarifa regulada para o plano “EDP Continente” perderá o acesso às tarifas bi-horária e tri-horária. Quanto ao método de pagamento, apenas poderá escolher o débito direto, não podendo pagar via Payshop ou Multibanco nem podendo escolher a opção “conta certa”. Acresce que a vantagem do plano “EDP Continente” é temporária, já que os descontos no Continente deixam de ser oferecidos a partir do final deste ano.
O objetivo da EDP com este plano é incentivar a transição de clientes do mercado regulado para o mercado liberalizado, sabendo-se desde já que o mercado regulado desaparecerá em 2013. Ou seja, temos um ano de campanha descarada ao Continente seguido da liberalização completa dos preços da eletricidade, que permitirá à EDP aumentar as tarifas à medida das exigências dos acionistas. Ganha a EDP, ganha o Continente, perdemos nós.

Ricardo Coelho

Esquerda Net


----------



## Knyght (19 Jan 2012 às 09:59)

Isso é contas de Esquerda mesmo. Dinheiro em cartão prao Supermercado é sempre gasto e Ganham TODOS.

*Mas alerto os melhores tarifários são os bi-horários para os clientes domésticos se souberem aproveitar.*


----------



## nelson972 (19 Jan 2012 às 11:48)

Knyght disse:


> *Mas alerto os melhores tarifários são os bi-horários para os clientes domésticos se souberem aproveitar.*



O meu tarifário é bi-horário, e pelas minhas contas de consumos acumulados, gasto 38% da electricidade no horário vazio. Acresce que não pago por débito directo, por opção. E faço compras onde me parecer melhor.
Isto pareceu-me "banha da cobra" desde logo, penso que não me compensa de todo mudar de tarifário, mas admito que muitos consumidores terão vantagens em aderir....


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jan 2012 às 21:09)

Aderi ao EDP/Continente e como ainda só me inscrevi e ainda não tive descontos nas compras....estou satisfeito

Para mim pagar por MB ou debito directo, não me faz confusão....não tenho bi-horario, pois já sou escravo do relogio durante o dia e não ter que chegar a casa e sujeitar-me a horarios para ligar o interruptor e outros usos....faço compras quase sempre no continente, portanto vem ajudar....
Quanto mais concorrencia melhor, por acaso tinha aderido há poucos dias à Endesa (5% só nos consumos) mas sai no prazo de lei


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2012 às 09:21)

E pronto...já chegou a primeira factura de electricidade com IVA a 23%. A diferença é brutal, como era de se esperar! Posso-vos dizer que sem IVA, a minha factura é de 50€... se fosse com o IVA a 6%, com estava anteriormente, iria pagar 53€... agora com o IVA a 23% vou pagar 61,5€!! São mais 8,5€ só em IVA! E também é introduzido o novo imposto "Imposto Especial de Consumo de Electricidade", no valor de 0,0010/kWh!

Acho que esta vai "doer" a muito boa gente!!!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2012 às 20:44)

*Tarifas reguladas extintas no gás e eletricidade*






O Governo aprovou ontem a extinção das tarifas reguladas de eletricidade e gás natural a consumidores domésticos, cumprindo, assim, uma das obrigações previstas no memorando de entendimento assinado com a Troika.
Em comunicado do conselho de ministros, o Executivo observa ainda que o fim das tarifas reguladas se aplica a clientes finais com consumos em baixa tensão normal, no caso da eletricidade, e a clientes finais com consumos anuais inferiores ou iguais a 10 mil metros cúbicos, no caso do gás natural. Em simultâneo, foram adotados mecanismos de salvaguarda "dos clientes finais economicamente vulneráveis, no contexto da liberalização, nomeadamente no que respeita ao relacionamento comercial e a tarifas e preços".
As tarifas reguladas de eletricidade são extintas a partir de 1 de julho de 2012 para os clientes com potência contratada igual ou superior a 10,35 kVA e a partir de 1 de janeiro de 2013 para os clientes com potência contratada inferior a 10,35 kVA. Por seu lado, as tarifas reguladas de gás natural são extintas a partir do próximo dia 1 de julho de 2012 para os clientes finais com consumos anuais superiores a 500 metros cúbicos e a partir de 1 de janeiro de 2013 para os clientes com consumos anuais iguais ou inferiores a 500 metros cúbicos. O secretário de Estado da Presidência do Conselho de Ministros, Marques Guedes, acrescentou que os consumidores poderão, durante períodos diferentes conforme os escalões, ter um regime transitório com um fator de agravamento.
Também ontem, o presidente da Endesa Portugal, Nuno Ribeiro da Silva, advertiu, citado pela agência Lusa, que, se o Estado retirar os apoios às centrais térmicas, Portugal corre o risco de um apagão elétrico e de um aumento de 30% no gás em 2013.

OJE (10/02/2012)

*EDP e Endesa admitem apagões eléctricos se Governo cortar apoios*

Está em causa a garantia de potência, um mecanismo financeiro que recebem como incentivo ao investimento. O cenário ressuscita a ameaça de apagão. 
A EDP e a Endesa preparam-se para parar as centrais eléctricas que beneficiam de garantia de potência no caso de o Governo acabar com este mecanismo de compensação financeira, criado como incentivo ao investimento em novos projectos e que é aplicado também em Espanha.
O Diário Económico sabe que estão em causa as centrais de ciclo combinado a gás natural de Lares, na Figueira da Foz, e do Carregado, ambas da EDP, assim como a central do Pego, em Abrantes, sob gestão da Endesa. A este pacote juntam-se ainda as centrais abrangidas pelo Plano Nacional de Barragens: Foz Tua, Fridão, Alvito, da EDP, e Girabolhos e Boqueira, do grupo espanhol, a maioria ainda em fase de construção e que representam um investimento global de 2,5 mil milhões de euros.
A concretizar-se este cenário, a segurança de abastecimento de Portugal fica comprometida e aumenta o risco de apagão, realça o presidente da Endesa Portugal, Nuno Ribeiro da Silva, ao Diário Económico. O gestor alerta para o facto de 50% da capacidade eléctrica do País estar fortemente dependente de condições meteorológicas favoráveis. É o caso das grandes hídricas, num total de 4.500 megawatts (MW), e das renováveis, com 4.300 MW.
As centrais a gás representam 3.800 MW da capacidade instalada nacional, cabendo 1.800 MW às centrais a fuelóleo do Barreiro e de Setúbal, geridas pela EDP e que se encontram em fase de desmantelamento. O restante está afecto às centrais a carvão da EDP e da Endesa. 

Ana Maria Gonçalves

Económico (10/02/2012)


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2012 às 23:03)

*Troika obriga Governo a renegociar apoios à produção eléctrica*


> O Executivo quer renegociar um terço dos apoios que serão pagos em 2012 aos produtores através da factura dos consumidores.
> 
> Vítor Gaspar e o secretário de Estado adjunto do primeiro-ministro, Carlos Moedas, foram claros quando na última terça-feira se referiram às mudanças que a troika exige no sector de electricidade. Sim, o Governo está determinado a mudar as regras do jogo quanto aos apoios que são pagos sob a forma de garantias de potência e tarifas de cogeração, mas apenas através de negociação.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2012 às 23:21)

*Mudança de contrato atinge 950 mil clientes em julho*

Entre o dia 1 de Julho deste ano e 31 de Dezembro de 2014, quem tiver um contador com uma potência contratada entre 10,35 kVA e 41,4 kVA vai ter de mudar o contrato de electricidade para um fornecedor que esteja no mercado liberalizado.
No total, são 950 mil clientes - de um total de 5,7 milhões - abrangidos por este medida que surge por causa do fim das tarifas reguladas - aquelas que aumentaram 4% este ano - e com a criação efectiva do mercado livre de energia. 

Ana Baptista

Fonte: DN


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2012 às 19:59)

Plano EDP Continente sob investigação
http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Economia/Interior.aspx?content_id=43855


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2012 às 20:25)

*Oposição liga saída do secretário de Estado da Energia a cedência aos grupos económicos*

Ao fim de quase nove meses em funções, o Governo abre uma primeira brecha nas suas fileiras com a saída de Henrique Gomes da Secretaria de Estado da Energia, uma demissão que é oficialmente atribuída a “motivos pessoais e familiares”. Artur Trindade é o nome escolhido para substituir um governante que se propusera reduzir os “lucros excessivos” das produtoras de eletricidade. Para os partidos da Oposição, é por causa desta intenção que o Ministério da Economia sofre agora uma baixa política. O Executivo, acusam, mostra incapacidade para afrontar os “grandes grupos económicos”.
É no Ministério de Álvaro Santos Pereira, epicentro de uma acesa controvérsia em torno da orgânica e da distribuição de competências no XIX Governo Constitucional, que acontece a primeira demissão no elenco constituído por social-democratas e democratas-cristãos. Henrique Gomes, antigo administrador da REN e da Gás de Portugal, deixa a Secretaria de Estado da Energia a invocar “motivos pessoais e familiares”. E a enaltecer o desempenho do titular da pasta da Economia.
“Informei hoje o senhor ministro da Economia e do Emprego da minha decisão de abandonar as funções de secretário de Estado da Energia, por motivos pessoais e familiares. Quero agradecer ao senhor ministro da Economia e do Emprego o privilégio que me foi concedido para desempenhar estas funções, enaltecendo a importância do seu trabalho na liderança deste Ministério”, explica uma nota do ex-secretário de Estado, citada pela agência Lusa.
Henrique Gomes é hoje substituído por Artur Trindade, até agora diretor de Custos e Proveitos da Entidade Reguladora do Setor Energético. A tomada de posse está marcada para as 15h30 no Palácio de Belém. O governante demissionário tomara em mãos a reestruturação do sector da Energia, assumindo a intenção de proceder a um corte nos pagamentos às produtoras de eletricidade – uma redução que poderia cifrar-se em 2500 milhões de euros, de acordo com um estudo recente.
A edição on-line do Jornal de Negócios adiantava ontem à noite que Henrique Gomes teria apresentado a demissão na semana passada, depois de ter visto travada uma intervenção no Instituto Superior de Economia e Gestão (ISEG) sobre o dossier das rendas excessivas, nomeadamente os seus efeitos futuros nas tarifas da eletricidade. O secretário de Estado, recordou o diário, advogou a aplicação de uma contribuição especial sobre rendas excessivas na produção energética regulada. Uma iniciativa que acabaria inviabilizada pelo Executivo - o processo de privatização da EDP foi o primeiro argumento, seguindo-se, mais tarde, uma tomada de posição contrária à alteração unilateral de contratos. 
Entre as forças políticas da Oposição, ganha corpo a tese de que Henrique Gomes sai da estrutura do Ministério da Economia porque o Governo não quis afrontar interesses instalados. Em particular da EDP.
*Um Ministério “errado na sua orgânica” - *O incómodo da administração da EDP ficou patente na semana passada, quando o presidente executivo da empresa, António Mexia, considerou que “a questão da existência de rendas é um falso problema”, recusando-se a reconhecer quaisquer proventos excessivos. A EDP não comenta, para já, a demissão do secretário de Estado da Energia. Já a Oposição é rápida a associar a saída de Henrique Gomes a interesses de grupos económicos. E à “descoordenação” na equipa de Santos Pereira.
“Este é mais um exemplo da descoordenação que grassa no Ministério da Economia. Temos assistido a um ministro que tem sido sucessivamente esvaziado de competências, o que demonstra aquilo que nós sempre dissemos, que este Ministério é errado na sua orgânica desde o início e que o ministro Álvaro Santos Pereira não tem peso político para o gerir, não consegue coordenar uma verdadeira política que vise o crescimento económico e o emprego”, avaliou o deputado socialista Rui Paulo Figueiredo, ouvido pela Antena 1.
No programa da RTP Prós e Contras, Basílio Horta não hesitou em pôr em dúvida as justificações oficiais para a demissão. “Acho que é o começo da desagregação do Ministério da Economia”, afirmou o antigo presidente da Agência para o Investimento e Comércio Externo de Portugal (AICEP). O até agora secretário de Estado da Energia, prosseguiu o deputado eleito nas listas do PS, “tinha uma certa ideia, até fez diplomas que nunca chegaram a ver a luz do dia”: “Não são propriamente, julgo eu, aspetos familiares”.
Também ouvido pela rádio pública, o deputado do PCP Agostinho Lopes considerou, por seu turno, que a demissão “culmina a impotência” do Governo face às grandes empresas: “O Governo a que pertencia o secretário de Estado, que tem sido tão rápido, tão opressivo, tão urgente e mesmo emergente a fazer subir o IVA na eletricidade e no gás natural, ainda no último trimestre do ano que passou, a sacar o 13.º e o 14.º mês aos portugueses, não conseguiu ao fim de sete meses (...) pôr cobro a nenhuma dessas rendas excessivas do sector electroprodutor”.
O Bloco de Esquerda não tem dúvidas em concluir que “são os grandes grupos económicos” que estão “a levar vantagem” num “diferendo entre a defesa dos consumidores e a defesa” dos interesses empresariais. Pedro Filipe Soares sublinha que deveria caber ao Ministério da Economia a tarefa de “lidar com aquelas que são rendas abusivas no setor energético, particularmente no caso concreto da EDP”. À Antena 1, o deputado bloquista assinalou ainda o facto de se ter alimentado, na semana passada, “a dúvida” sobre a continuidade de Álvaro Santos Pereira quando o ministro “teria já na sua secretária o pedido de demissão do secretário de Estado”.
Num comunicado entretanto difundido, o Partido Ecologista “Os Verdes” estima que a demissão do secretário de Estado da Energia “muito provavelmente não se pode desligar de um conjunto de nomeações já feitas, designadamente para a EDP”. Os parceiros dos comunistas na CDU consideram também que as empresas do sector da energia “formam um Estado dentro do próprio Estado”.
*“Nada muda” - *Diante de Basílio Horta, o secretário de Estado adjunto do primeiro-ministro, Carlos Moedas, quis assegurar que “nada muda com a demissão” de Henrique Gomes. “Confirmo essa demissão por razões pessoais e familiares do senhor secretário de Estado. Mas um Governo funciona como uma equipa”, frisou Carlos Moedas, acrescentando que “o trabalho que o secretário de Estado da Energia começou” decorre de “medidas que estavam no memorando da troika”. “Aquilo que está a ser feito pelo secretário de Estado Henrique Gomes está a ser feito por equipas do Governo, pela própria equipa que eu dirijo, que está a monitorizar”, enfatizou.
Na RTP Informação, o deputado do PSD Carlos Abreu Amorim falou de desgaste: “São razões pessoais, que era, aliás, o que eu já estava a desconfiar, porque a tarefa governativa hoje em dia, qualquer tarefa política, é extremamente desgastante”. “O combate político ao Ministério da Economia é exatamente ao ministro, ou seja, um combate intuitu personae. Portanto, penso que não será por causa disso que o secretário de Estado se demitiu”, vincou.
*“Lucros excessivos” - *Henrique Gomes havia indicado, em fevereiro, que estava a negociar, junto da troika do Fundo Monetário Internacional e da União Europeia, os “lucros excessivos” das produtoras de eletricidade. O secretário de Estado sustentava então, em declarações recuperadas pela Lusa, que “a EDP e a Endesa” deviam “perder ou atenuar significativamente a sua garantia de potência”.
Henrique Gomes defendia mesmo a adaptação dos incentivos financeiros para aquelas empresas às necessidades do mercado, de forma a “evitar sobrecustos existentes”.

Carlos Santos Neves

Fonte: RTP


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2012 às 21:41)

*O discurso que o secretário de Estado nunca leu*


Fonte: livrescowordpress

*O discurso do ex-secretario de estado está **aqui*.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2012 às 22:24)

Para mim o Ministério da Economia, que fique aqui escrito, é o mais competente desde a muitos anos. Não pode é executar as suas ideias entre as troikas e lobbies.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2012 às 00:38)

*Preço da luz poderá subir para facilitar liberalização*

A liberalização das tarifas de electricidade decorre já em Julho, mas haverá um regime transitório que se estende até Dezembro de 2015. Nesse período, as tarifas reguladas serão decididas pela Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos (ERSE) e incorporarão um factor de agravamento, para facilitar a transição dos consumidores para o mercado liberalizado.
De acordo com o diploma publicado em Diário da República, «as tarifas reguladas de venda de electricidade a clientes finais com consumos em baixa tensão (BTN) são extintas: a partir de 1 de Julho de 2012, para os clientes com potência contratada superior ou igual a 10,35 kVA» e a «partir de 1 de Janeiro de 2013, para os clientes com potência contratada inferior a 10,35 kVA».

dinheirodigital


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2012 às 21:54)

Reportagem muito interessante a do Repórter TVI de hoje.
Intitulada de "Faturas de Betão", diz respeito à construção das 9 novas barragens e ao valor absurdo da sua construção (em Parcerias Público Privadas) e à subida dos custos da electricidade.

Fica aqui o artigo e um pequeno excerto do video (ainda não encontrei o video integral!):



Video


> *Repórter TVI esta noite: «Faturas de betão»*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2012 às 02:46)

Dados concretos do mês de Abril do ano decorrente:

Em Abril foram consumidos 133GWh em bombagem hidroelétrica.
Desses 133GWh consumidos, foram produzidos cerca de 100GWh.
Portanto, perda de energia de quase 30%.

Acontece que os 133GWh tiveram por vezes um custo zero (excedente de produção electrica), ao passo que os 100GWh produzidos foram vendidos, supostamente, em horas de ponta, na altura em que o custo é elevado.
A teoria da bombagem é essa. Consumir energia nas horas em que a energia é barata, para depois produzir nas horas em que a energia é cara.

E é claro que tem tudo a ver com a energia eólica.
No mercado ibérico, a potência eólica tem um peso elevadíssimo. Capaz de fazer os preços de consumo ir além dos 80€/MWh quando não há vento (e por isso é necessário recorrer a outros métodos de produção) e baixar aos 0€/MWh como aconteceu no passado mês em Espanha em dias de muito vento. Nessa altura, ganha quem mais conseguir armazenar.

E num exercício simples se vê:
Basta os 133GWh terem sido comprados a 40€/MWh e depois os 100GWh terem sido vendidos a 55€/MWh que já há lucro.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mai 2012 às 09:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Reportagem muito interessante a do Repórter TVI de hoje.
> Intitulada de "Faturas de Betão", diz respeito à construção das 9 novas barragens e ao valor absurdo da sua construção (em Parcerias Público Privadas) e à subida dos custos da electricidade.
> 
> Fica aqui o artigo e um pequeno excerto do video (ainda não encontrei o video integral!):
> ...



O video integral da reportagem:

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/programa/3944/128753


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mai 2012 às 09:13)

AnDré disse:


> Dados concretos do mês de Abril do ano decorrente:
> 
> Em Abril foram consumidos 133GWh em bombagem hidroelétrica.
> Desses 133GWh consumidos, foram produzidos cerca de 100GWh.
> ...



Sim André, isso até se aceita sem grandes problemas, o que não se aceita é a construção de 9 novas barragens com bombagem hidroeléctrica, cuja principal função (supostamente) será a de utilizar a energia excedente das eólicas, quando as barragens já existentes já possuem (ou estão em fase de construção da bombagem) bombagem eléctrica com capacidade mais que suficiente para absorver esse tal excedente das eólicas... A remodelação das barragens já existentes fica MUITO mais barata que a construção "desnecessária"(em PPP's) dessas novas barragens!


----------



## Knyght (8 Mai 2012 às 10:59)

*Pelo amor de Deus parem de dizer asneiras!!!*

É um incremento de 9 barragens ao sistema hídrico-produtor! As outras barragens todas serão utilizadas. O aproveitamento hídrico para rega e produção de energia nunca é pouco, já que das renováveis é a única que providencia estabilidade na rede!


Nunca querem nada! Se a luz tá cara é fácil desliguem o contador que deixam de pagar energia!


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2012 às 14:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim André, isso até se aceita sem grandes problemas, o que não se aceita é a construção de 9 novas barragens com bombagem hidroeléctrica, cuja principal função (supostamente) será a de utilizar a energia excedente das eólicas, quando as barragens já existentes já possuem (ou estão em fase de construção da bombagem) bombagem eléctrica com capacidade mais que suficiente para absorver esse tal excedente das eólicas... A remodelação das barragens já existentes fica MUITO mais barata que a construção "desnecessária"(em PPP's) dessas novas barragens!



Se já possuíssem, nunca o preço de energia do mercado desceria a valores muito baixos, pois haveria sempre procura de energia, mais que não seja para bombagem.

Neste momento a fazer bombagem diária tens: Aguieira, Alqueva, Vila Nova II (Frades) e o Torrão.
Penso que em adaptação tens Vilarinho das Furnas e Alto Rabagão.
Mais alguma?

Infelizmente, nem todas as barragens podem ter sistemas reversíveis. Caso contrário seria de todo o interesse termos por exemplo sistemas reversíveis na nossa barragem com maior potência: Alto Lindoso.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2012 às 14:34)

Outra coisa que é importante referir.
Imagina que tens dois dias seguidos de muito vento. (Ou até mais, sabes que isso acontece com alguma frequência).
Não se pode estar a bombar água infinitamente. Ao final de um "x" de tempo a reserva seca e tens de produzir, ou seja libertar água da barragem mãe para que possas voltar a ter água para bombear.

De todas, o Alqueva é aquela que é capaz de estar mais horas a bombear, mas mesmo assim não mais do que um dia (penso que sejam 18h), sem voltar a produzir.
Na Aguieira, deve ser umas 6 horas. (À potência máxima).


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mai 2012 às 16:32)

AnDré disse:


> Se já possuíssem, nunca o preço de energia do mercado desceria a valores muito baixos, pois haveria sempre procura de energia, mais que não seja para bombagem.
> 
> Neste momento a fazer bombagem diária tens: Aguieira, Alqueva, Vila Nova II (Frades) e o Torrão.
> Penso que em adaptação tens Vilarinho das Furnas e Alto Rabagão.
> ...



A reportagem refere que actualmente existem 5 barragens com sistemas reversíveis instalados e outras 4 em processo de instalação (que sai muito mais barato que barragens novas).

Também de acordo com a reportagem, em 2016, a capacidade de bombagem nas barragens antigas será de 2510 MW. Atendendo a um rácio de 1 MW de capacidade reversível por cada 3,5MW eólicos (retirado do estudo do Programa Nacional de Barragens), actualmente são necessários apenas 1229 MW da capacidade de bombagem, que irão subir para os 2000 MW com a instalação de mais alguns parques eólicos.  Ou seja, a capacidade actual, já é suficiente para absorver toda a produção eólica, pelo que, o argumento usado para a construção das novas barragens (que seriam necessárias para atingir a capacidade de bombagem necessária) cai por terra com esta reportagem. Aliás, no final da reportagem, até o próprio administrador da EDP diz que a decisão de fazer as novas barragens foi uma decisão política, e não técnica.


----------



## Knyght (8 Mai 2012 às 16:33)

Querem contas façam-as:

Cenário 1 - Excesso de produção Eólica
Só se poderá considerar excesso a produção que efectivamente não pode ser utilizada. Isto é, só de madrugada é que isso acontece serão entre 6 à 10h diárias que a bombagem poderá ser utilizada, recordo que o dia são de 24h e que durante as horas cheias e ponta a hídrica bem pode ser utilizada para modular a produção. *O normal é que seja!!!*

Cenário 2 - Insuficiência de recursos renováveis em situações de picos e pontas
A modulação das pontas não sendo feitas em alturas de pico como o verão encare-se o sistema de forma elevada pois solicitar importação de energia requer uma solicitação normalmente a Espanha ou França (que tem as suas centrais nucleares e nós é que somos finos) a laborar e assim tenham de solicitar a entrada superior de grupos normalmente a gás para fazerem face ao seu consumo e a nossa solicitação. Quando isso acontece-se o preço é altamente inflacionado chegando a ordens de valores onde a perca de 30% do recurso a bombagem é relativamente mais barato que a importação. Assim neste processo podemos utilizar energia térmica durante a noite, não a parando ou reduzindo potência (que também tem o seu custo) para aumentando a carga nocturna seja feita a bombagem de forma a modular e não ser necessário solicitar-mos importação ao exterior.
(neste caso e associando não só a ter-mos uma produção eólica de zero, a caudais mínimos de entrada nas barragens ou zero, uma boa coordenação com os responsáveis do regadio e consumo é deverás importante! Sendo que estes dois últimos factores deverão ser prioridade logo atrás do combate a incêndios não poderão de ser bem racionalizados)

Aqui são as duas aplicações básicas das barragens e porque ela sem dúvida é importante para o sistema eléctrico, garantem estabilidade a rede visto serem efectivamente recursos rápidos e versáteis a serem utilizados.

Este investimento devia ter ocorrido na realidade antes da loucura de eólicas, do suicídio dos foto voltaicos, da imaginação das cobras marinhas e das centrais de garantia de potência à gas natural importado!!! Se o nosso país tivesse seguido para o nuclear também deveria ter sido antes!!! Este investimento é importante para a realidade nacional e a nossa economia. Cada dinheiro mal gasto na importação de energia em horas de ponta jamais será recuperado ou trará qualquer emprego ou crescimento.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2012 às 04:04)

Só agora vi atentamente a reportagem. Tal como todas as reportagens da TVI começa com um sensionalismo brutal. Por aquela ordem de ideias nunca se tinha construído uma única barragem. (Nem barragens nem nada, porque tudo danifica o ambiente). E só faltou dizer que os milhares de quilómetros de linhas férreas abandonadas pelo país fora (isso sim uma autêntica vergonha) são devido às barragens. Tantas linhas abandonadas e embirram agora com a linha do Tua. Pergunto-me porque é que uma cidade como Viseu (no coração de Portugal) não tem comboios. 
Quando ao pasto, é coisa que não falta por aí. Nunca como agora esteve tudo de monte. 

Mas vamos a dados incorrectos, da entrevista.

Minuto 3:45.
“Não se produz energia eléctria com petróleo em Portugal já há muitos anos.”

Ai não?
17 de Fevereiro de 2012. 





E não foi o único dia em se produziu este ano energia eléctrica a partir do petróleo.

Minuto 14:48 – Exactamente aquilo para que serve a bombagem. Utilizar a energia que seria vendida a custo zero para a utilizar mais tarde quando está a custo elevando.

Minuto 15:21 – “Vamos ser pioneiros.” “Nunca foi realizado em parte nenhuma do mundo.”
A potência reversível instalada em Espanha é muito superior à instalada em Portugal. 

Minuto 16 – É explicado o funcionamento mas induz-se erradamente o público. Porque é que nesse ponto não se falou da rentabilidade económica do assunto?

Minuto 17:35 – “A produção é um subproduto.” E nada mais interessou. Totalmente tendenciosa a reportagem. Totalmente!

Só ao minuto 20, quando já se repetiu uma série de vezes que se vai perder energia, é que se fala de euros. E mesmo assim não se explica bem os ganhos. Mas se fala em euros atribui-se logo aos culpados: eólica, fotovoltaico e co-geração.
Mas não são as energias em si que são as culpadas, mas os contractos feitos. Claramente se tivemos um BUM eólico, não foi porque de repente quisemos ser todos limpos e renováveis, mas porque os contractos foram aliciantes. 90€/MWh dá para enriquecer os produtores eólicos. E nem falo dos >300€/MWh fotovoltaicos e das falcatruas na co-geração. Mais uma vez não é um problema das energias, mas um problema que o governo gerou com ganância de encaixar dinheiro rapidamente. E que agora nos custa a nós. Mas que fazer quanto a isso?

Minuto 22:30 – 2010, 2010. Não deixaram o senhor dizer o porquê de em 2010 o preço da electricidade ter sido de 41€/MW e em 2009 ter sido de 70 e tal. Porquê? Diferença de quase o dobro!

Minuto 26:45 – “1MW reversível por cada 3,5MW eólicos”, uma teoria bonita se dependêssemos única e exclusivamente de nós e se fossemos uma ilha.
Mas não nos podemos esquecer que funcionamos em mercado ibérico, e que a flutuação do preço de consumo depende muito mais (se não quase totalmente) dos espanhóis e da produção energética lá.

E por fim, no final, não deixaram explicar o presidente da EDP o porquê das barragens. A decisão foi política. Tecnicamente, é sempre melhor usar centrais térmicas, mas se fosse politicamente correcto, porque se investe no renovável?
E mais, porque é que depois de um investimento grande que foi feito na ampliação de potência em produção de energia a partir de gás natural, em Abril do ano decorrente, a energia importada foi superior àquela produzida a partir do gás natural?
Aliás, em Abril a energia importada foi praticamente igual à produzida a partir das centrais térmicas. (1/4 do consumo cada). 
Alguém advinha porquê?

E nesta reportagem sensionalista ainda há espaço para se falar de Salazar! “Big LOL”.

As barragens são uma extrema mais-valia. Agora, os moldes em que tudo foi feito são totalmente puníveis. Nunca se devia ter feito concessões de 75 anos. Foram negócios feitos à pressão, totalmente direccionados para as empresas em questão e para se encaixar dinheiro rapidamente e “baixar” o défice. Nisso estou totalmente de acordo.
E sublinho o que é dito ao minuto 8. A forma como foram feitas as coisas é mais um buraco, como as auto-estradas, SCUTS, e afins.
Mas volto a dizer, não é o conceito que está errado. É a forma como esse conceito foi implantado. Mas quem é que agora vai conseguir mudar isso? Parar a construção não é do meu ponto de vista a solução. A solução passa por rever os contractos, não só das barragem mas da produção de toda a energia (e não é só a renovável).
Mas isso é uma enorme dor de cabeça que ninguém vai querer fazer.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2012 às 04:57)

Vince disse:


> A capacidade de bombagem existente hoje, apesar de ser pouca, não é suficiente para os actuais 4562MW ? Ou construir apenas algumas das barragens do plano, não seria suficiente para a potência instalada ?



Seria se fossemos uma ilha, mas não somos. Funcionamos em mercado ibérico e o preço da energia no mercado depende quase toda deles. E vou dar alguns exemplos muito recentes disso.

Ironicamente, e apesar de ser uma energia cara, o preço da energia no mercado ibérico depende brutalmente da existência de energia eólica na rede. Quando há energia eólica disponível o preço da energia desce, quando não há eólica disponível, o preço galopa. E digo ironicamente porque quando há eólica estamos a pagar caro aos produtores para "darmos de borla" aos consumidores. Quando não há eólica, não se paga tanto mas cobra-se caro por isso.

Exemplo do dia 17 do passado mês.
Dia de muita energia eólica. A soma da energia eólica em Espanha + PRE + nuclear foi superior ao consumo. Resultado: exportação da energia a custo zero!

Gráfico de produção/consumo espanhol.





Preço de mercado desse dia:





Gráfico de produção/consumo português:





Tinha, ou não tinha sido benéfico aproveitar a borla espanhola para bombearmos mais energia se mais potencia tivéssemos? Mas não, ficámos ali limitados.

Dia 23 do mesmo mês.
Um aumento da energia eólica durante a tarde, faz os preços baixarem instantaneamente e voltaria a ser benéfico termos feito bombagem a custo baixo de energia. Mas... E potência para isso?
Gráfico de produção espanhola e de mercado que provam aquilo que eu disse em relação à flutuação do preço. Curiosamente nesse dia o consumo de electricidade até foi mais barato durante a tarde do que durante a noite. Porquê? Por causa da eólica.











Dia 25 de Abril, voltou a ser um dia com muita energia eólica disponível e preço médio espanhol de 22€/MWh. A meio da tarde andava nos 10€/MWh. 
Em Portugal fez-se bombagem o dia inteiro dada a borla. Mas não nos 800MW disponíveis, porque o sistema, como referi, é limitado. (Não se pode bombar eternamente pois é limitado pelo armazenamento jusante). De qualquer forma foram 4,5GWh de energia nesse dia que se armazenou a custo zero. Claro, muito mais poderia ter sido se as condições fossem outras.

Dia 27, dia de pouco vento, pouco ou nada de energia eólica e disparo dos preços de energia no mercado. E não subiram mais porque havia energia hídrica disponível.







E com tudo isto respondo à minha pergunta do post anterior sobre a diferença abismal de preço de consumo entre 2009 (73€/MWh) e 2010 (os tais 41€/MWh).
Não fosse a eólica e a hídrica e o preço de mercado da energia já andava seguramente acima dos 80€/MWh. (Basta ver a tendência mostrada no gráfico da reportagem, minuto 21:00).

Fontes dos dados utilizados:
 Diagrama diário (REN)
 Diagrama diário espanhol
 Preços diários do mercado ibérico (OMIE)


----------



## Knyght (9 Mai 2012 às 05:39)

AnDré disse:


> As barragens são uma extrema mais-valia. Agora, os moldes em que tudo foi feito são totalmente puníveis. Nunca se devia ter feito concessões de 75 anos. Foram negócios feitos à pressão, totalmente direccionados para as empresas em questão e para se encaixar dinheiro rapidamente e “baixar” o défice. Nisso estou totalmente de acordo.
> E sublinho o que é dito ao minuto 8. A forma como foram feitas as coisas é mais um buraco, como as auto-estradas, SCUTS, e afins.
> Mas volto a dizer, não é o conceito que está errado. É a forma como esse conceito foi implantado. Mas quem é que agora vai conseguir mudar isso? Parar a construção não é do meu ponto de vista a solução. A solução passa por rever os contractos, não só das barragem mas da produção de toda a energia (e não é só a renovável).
> Mas isso é uma enorme dor de cabeça que ninguém vai querer fazer.



Nem mais.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2012 às 00:06)

*Compensação a pagar pela EDP aos clientes com erros nos contadores ascende a 4,1 M Euro*

A compensação total a pagar pela EDP Distribuição aos 105.869 clientes afetados por erros nos contadores é de 4,1 milhões de euros, segundo a decisão da entidade reguladora ERSE hoje divulgada. Em comunicado, a Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos (ERSE) anunciou as decisões sobre as compensações aos consumidores com tarifa bi-horária afetados por anomalias de contagem.
Segundo o regulador, todos os clientes com contadores incorretamente reparametrizados (83.369) e com contadores cujos relógios apresentem insuficiente precisão (22.500) serão compensados financeiramente pelo operador da rede de distribuição, sendo incluído, como crédito, na faturação aos comercializadores dos clientes afetados.

DESTAK

Curioso: a EDP inclui este "_roubo_" como crédito na fatura ... *e quanto pagam de juros?*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2012 às 20:54)

*Fatura da luz sobe para quem fica no mercado regulado*



Até janeiro de 2013, de acordo com a potência contratada, a luz vai encarecer para quem não mudou para o mercado livre da eletricidade. Governo, ERSE e Autoridade da Concorrência podem evitar sobrecarregar as famílias.
Se não mudar para o mercado livre da eletricidade, vai sentir mais um aumento na fatura, já a partir de julho, para potências contratadas acima de 10,35 kVA. Em janeiro de 2013, situação idêntica ocorrerá para os restantes consumidores. A partir daí, para estabelecer um novo contrato de fornecimento de energia elétrica, será obrigado a fazê-lo no mercado livre.
Publicada esta semana, a medida define o cronograma de transição para a liberalização e oficializa o chamado “fator de agravamento”, a ser revisto trimestralmente. Na falta de verdadeira concorrência, a entrada no mercado liberalizado está a ser forçada por decreto e pode lesar o consumidor.
“A ERSE deve ter cuidado na escolha do fator de agravamento e na sua revisão trimestral”, alerta Vitor Machado, representante da DECO no Conselho Tarifário da Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos, na entrevista que nos concedeu.

*O que significa “tarifa regulada transitória acrescida de um fator de agravamento”?*

Trata-se da tarifa regulada, fixada pela ERSE, e que assume um caráter transitório por ter a sua conclusão prevista até ao final de 2015, data em que o mercado liberalizado será o único disponível, acrescida de um fator de agravamento. Em suma, a tarifa regulada vai ser empolada para garantir que será mais cara do que as tarifas propostas pelos comercializadores em regime de mercado livre. Procedimentos e prazos semelhantes vão aplicar-se aos clientes de gás natural. Na verdade, os dois decretos-leis publicados agora não trazem nada de novo. Desde a assinatura do memorando de entendimento da troika que tal estava decidido.

*Em que medida esse fator de agravamento afeta as famílias portuguesas?*

Os aumentos recentes da eletricidade já foram brutais. As famílias estão sobrecarregadas. A tarifa portuguesa é uma das mais caras da Europa, liderada pela Dinamarca. A ERSE, que tem como primeira missão defender os consumidores, deve ter cuidado na escolha do fator de agravamento e na sua revisão trimestral. Presente no Conselho Tarifário da entidade reguladora, onde estas matérias são discutidas, a DECO fará tudo para impedir novos aumentos insuportáveis. Além do previsível aumento da energia nos próximos tempos, a evolução deste fator de agravamento vai oscilar em função do volume de migração. Se houver poucos consumidores a aderir ao mercado liberalizado, a percentagem pode aumentar.

*O aumento contínuo da fatura pode ser atenuado através da redução dos Custos de Interesse Económico Geral (CIEG). O que impede o Governo de avançar com esta medida?*

Há falta de vontade política e de capacidade de negociação com os produtores de eletricidade que gozam de condições absolutamente privilegiadas e não podem continuar a ser exceção na situação atual do País e dos portugueses. A DECO já levantou a questão dos CIEGs há muitos anos, o que prova que não são privilégios recentes, e considera que não é possível esperar mais para baixar estes custos nas faturas e que representam opções de política energética e de apoio à produção. Antes de avançar com qualquer aumento das tarifas reguladas, em nome da liberalização, é legítimo e incontornável resolver-se, em primeiro lugar, a questão da formação do preço da energia. É uma medida que faz todo o sentido. Já manifestamos várias vezes ser possível começar com uma redução de 30 por cento. Apelamos ao Governo que reduza em 30% estes custos.
O peso dos CIEGs, aparentemente, diminui. De 43%, em 2011, passaram para 25%, em 2012. Mas não se trata de uma verdadeira redução. Na realidade, adiou-se o pagamento de mais de mil milhões de euros.

*Há condições para um mercado concorrencial da eletricidade?*

A liberalização do mercado decorre de uma medida da troika, mas esta também indica explicitamente que devem ser asseguradas as condições para um verdadeiro mercado concorrencial. Esta referência não aparece, curiosamente, nos diplomas legais agora publicados. A verdade é que, hoje, os consumidores domésticos apenas podem escolher entre a EDP e a Endesa e estas operadoras, no mercado livre, só oferecem tarifa simples. Não há tarifa bi-horária, por exemplo.
Cabe à Autoridade da Concorrência analisar o grau de concorrência no setor. Não é difícil perceber que com apenas dois comercializadores estamos longe de um mercado concorrencial. Por seu lado, a ERSE deve assegurar as condições para que surjam tarifas interessantes e inovadoras, com várias opções horárias.

Fonte: DECO (Abril 2012)


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2013 às 01:23)

*Guerra entre Governo e EDP sobe de tom*

O que levou a EDP a pôr o secretário de Estado da Energia em tribunal vale apenas 0,02% do lucro anual do grupo. A acção pesa mais pela mensagem que carrega: a EDP está pronta para lutar contra as opções do Governo na Justiça.
A EDP vai levar o secretário de Estado da Energia, Artur Trindade, a tribunal, para contestar um despacho que imputa à EDP os custos das tarifas sociais de electricidade. O valor da acção, de 247 mil euros, é residual. Equivale a 0,02% do lucro anual da EDP. "Isto é um faz de conta. É 'peanuts'. Mas é um aviso que a EDP está a fazer à navegação", conta Henrique Gomes, o antecessor de Trindade na Energia.
Henrique Gomes foi crítico da posição da EDP no sector eléctrico. Mas nem por isso a EDP chegou aos tribunais. "No meu tempo não. O que houve foi o aviso de António Mexia de que teria de defender os interesses dos seus accionistas", disse Henrique Gomes ao Negócios, notando que a EDP não foi a única a fazer "avisos".
Apesar disso, Henrique Gomes reconhece que na acção agora movida contra o Governo "a EDP tem toda a razão". Luís Mira Amaral, antigo ministro da Indústria e Energia, faz duas leituras. Uma política: "Acho que é um número encenado da EDP para arranjar capital de queixa na opinião pública", já que "a EDP tem consciência de que a troika vai pressionar o Governo [por causa da dívida tarifária]". E uma leitura técnica: "Formalmente, a EDP tem alguma razão, porque as tarifas sociais não devem ser suportadas pelas empresas, mas sim pelos contribuintes".
Carlos Zorrinho quando tutelou a Energia (2009 a 2011) nunca foi judicialmente visado pela EDP. Sobre este caso não se pronuncia. Mas em abstracto, diz, "ninguém está afastado da aplicação da Justiça". 
Os próximos meses dirão se o "aviso à navegação" da EDP trará, ou não, uma tempestade para o Governo na barra dos tribunais.

Miguel Prado 

negócios on line


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2013 às 15:27)

"_Estas empresas transformaram-se num monstro e ninguém as põe em ordem_"

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/2380123

O comentário de José Gomes Ferreira aos cortes que o Governo quer aplicar na parcela paga pelo Estado aos produtores de energia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2013 às 20:47)

Gerofil disse:


> *Fatura da luz sobe para quem fica no mercado regulado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recupero esta notícia que o Gerofil publicou onde as tarifas de electricidade para quem não mudou para o mercado liberalizado aumentava em Janeiro e depois ia sempre aumentando de 3 em 3 meses, mas a ERSE não aumentou e as tarifas vão manter-se até ao final do ano iguais. Mais uma vez, houve uma corrida louca para mudarem para o mercado liberalizado e afinal o regulado manteve os preços. Eu ainda não mudei e não faço intenção de mudar, lá mais para o final do prazo logo mudo. 

A DECO é cá uma amiga dos consumidores ui ui.


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2013 às 09:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Recupero esta notícia que o Gerofil publicou onde as tarifas de electricidade para quem não mudou para o mercado liberalizado aumentava em Janeiro e depois ia sempre aumentando de 3 em 3 meses, mas a ERSE não aumentou e as tarifas vão manter-se até ao final do ano iguais. Mais uma vez, houve uma corrida louca para mudarem para o mercado liberalizado e afinal o regulado manteve os preços. Eu ainda não mudei e não faço intenção de mudar, lá mais para o final do prazo logo mudo.
> 
> A DECO é cá uma amiga dos consumidores ui ui.



Não só o regulado nao alterou como o liberalizado enganou várias pessoas (nas quais eu me incluo) ao prometer um preço que durou.... um mês! Pena eu não ter lido as letras pequenas do contrato que falavam da tal "flutuação de preço". Parabéns a quem não se deixou assustar pela massiva propaganda. Mesmo que estejam a pagar mais uns cêntimos pelo menos sabem o que estão a pagar!


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2013 às 00:48)

Peço desculpa por dizer isto assim...

Só os otários é que embarcaram nas campanhas de descontos onde o desconto que te oferecem é rapidamente devolvido numa série de bujigangas que as empresas te obrigam a contratar.

Todo este processo do MIBEL e vocês já o escreveram aqui é uma fraude. A EDP faz o que quer e lhe apetece. O regulador não existe.

Só abandonarei o mercado regulado em 2015 quando for expulso pelo regulador.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2013 às 14:27)

o meu protesto por ser impossível contratar electricidade sem pagamento em débito directo... aqueles como eu que não confiam nas empresas subcontratadas para fazer as leituras terão de resistir até ao fim do mercado regulado.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jan 2014 às 21:43)

regulado ou não o preço não vai descer pelo contrario é como a gasosa qual concorrencia qual qué


----------



## meteoamador (12 Jan 2014 às 22:51)

vitamos disse:


> Não só o regulado nao alterou como o liberalizado enganou várias pessoas (nas quais eu me incluo) ao prometer um preço que durou.... um mês! Pena eu não ter lido as letras pequenas do contrato que falavam da tal "flutuação de preço". Parabéns a quem não se deixou assustar pela massiva propaganda. Mesmo que estejam a pagar mais uns cêntimos pelo menos sabem o que estão a pagar!




Tretas descontos aqui e ali e no fim de contas vem dar tudo ao mesmo mal a ERSE aumenta o liberalizado aumenta também.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2014 às 01:10)

Olha, olha, eu até nem sabia que era possível ... 

*As novas barragens não vão produzir energia, mas vão custar 16 mil milhões aos contribuintes?*

É preciso reconhecer que se não fossem os ódios de estimação de Mira Amaral o desastre das políticas energéticas do Sócrates e do governo actual, seria ainda menos conhecido do que é. Fui repescar, uma vez mais, um dos seus artigos vitriólicos de onde respigo alguns trechos esclarecedores para a compreensão da formação dos preços da electricidade e da génese do infame défice tarifário que segundo algumas estimativas poderá atingir 8 mil milhões em 2020 ou 1.400 euros em média por alojamento. 
Henrique Neto afirmou que Eduardo Catroga foi integrado na EDP porque ele era um dos maiores opositores das rendas excessivas da EDP. Este é um dos esquemas usados pelas grandes empresas para calar alguns, pois assim Catroga calou-se com o chorudo salário de 45 mil euros/mês...
Desconheço se são estas também as motivações de Mira Amaral, falar até que o calem por bom preço, entretanto devemos aproveitar a informação que ele revela, nesta guerra das quais desconhecemos a causa. Este video, serve para que todos saibamos porque a EDP continua a albergar ex políticos, continua a ter lucros estonteantes e continua a desobedecer à troika, ao governo e ao interesse nacional.

ARTIGO COMPLETO: http://apodrecetuga.blogspot.pt/2014/06/as-novas-barragens-nao-vao-produzir.html#.U54-IEAvCpo


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2014 às 01:46)

*Governo diz que reduziu custos de "3,4 mil milhões de euros” no setor elétrico*

O Governo destacou hoje que os “dois pacotes” já adotados sobre “rendas excessivas no sector elétrico” permitiram “uma redução dos custos” de “3,4 mil milhões de euros”. Em nota enviada à Lusa, o ministro do Ambiente, Ordenamento do Território e Energia reagiu à carta que 18 personalidades enviaram ao primeiro-ministro pedindo mais cortes nas rendas do setor elétrico, sublinhando que “o Governo implementou dois pacotes (em março e setembro de 2013) de redução das rendas excessivas no setor elétrico”, que “totalizaram uma redução dos custos no setor elétrico em 3,4 mil milhões de euros”.
Segundo noticiou hoje o jornal i, 18 académicos, gestores e empresários – encabeçados pelo antigo ministro da Indústria e Energia Mira Amaral - escreveram a Pedro Passos Coelho avisando que os cortes feitos na energia não chegam para travar o défice e baixar os preços, defendendo que Portugal deve seguir o exemplo de Espanha e aplicar cortes mais agressivos nas rendas e nos custos do sector elétrico.
Na nota, o ministro Jorge Moreira da Silva contrapõe que “o Governo não só enfrentou, com coragem, os cortes nas rendas excessivas no setor elétrico, como alargou esses cortes à área dos combustíveis líquidos e do gás”, num total de “mais de quatro mil milhões de euros”. Segundo o governante, foram feitos “cortes” nas áreas de “cogeração, eólicas, CMEC [custos de manutenção do equilíbrio contratual], garantias de potência, mini-hídricas, remuneração de terrenos hídricos, distorções no mercado de serviços de sistema, centrais a carvão”.
Os “cortes” asseguram, segundo o executivo, a redução da dívida tarifária, atualmente “superior a 4,4 mil milhões de euros”, para “cerca de 600 milhões” até 2020, e do défice tarifário, para “uma situação de equilíbrio e, eventualmente, de superavit tarifário”, a partir de 2015. Ao mesmo tempo, o Governo refere que o aumento anual das tarifas no setor elétrico está “limitado a 1,5 por cento + inflação” até 2020 e que voltará a aplicar em 2015, à semelhança deste ano, “uma contribuição extraordinária sobre o setor energético (e não apenas da eletricidade) de 150 milhões euros)”.
Por outro lado, Jorge Moreira da Silva recorda que “o Governo acordou com a troika” – composta por Banco Central Europeu, Comissão Europeia e Fundo Monetário Internacional – “a aplicação de um terceiro pacote de cortes no setor energético”, focado “nas questões sociais e na competitividade das empresas”. Esse pacote envolve “todo o setor” – eletricidade, gás de botija, gás natural e combustíveis líquidos – e pretende “a redução de preços aos consumidores”, diz o ministro, mencionando que será definido “um valor de referência para o gás propano e butano de botija” e alargada a “tarifa social de 60 mil para 500 mil famílias”.

MSN Notícias


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2015 às 14:49)

Petróleo a 45 dólares o barril de Brent para os contratos de fevereiro...
Produção renovável atinge máximos...

ERSE continua sem rever preços do sector energético, não obriga as empresas a cortar preços de forma acentuada... andamos a financiar empresas privadas.


----------



## Rachie (13 Jan 2015 às 17:56)

Agreste disse:


> Petróleo a 45 dólares o barril de Brent para os contratos de fevereiro...
> Produção renovável atinge máximos...
> 
> ERSE continua sem rever preços do sector energético, não obriga as empresas a cortar preços de forma acentuada... andamos a financiar empresas privadas.


A ERSE nao faz nada. A gold energy cobrou-me dinheiro a mais e a ERSE acreditou mais nos emails deles a dizer que iam devolver do que nas facturas que eu enviei que comprovam que nao! País cheio de ladroes! (Desabafo! Desculpem o off topic)


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2016 às 01:05)

*Conta da luz: Portugueses pagam 1,2 mil milhões para subsidiar renováveis*


«Os consumidores de eletricidade já pagaram, através da fatura mensal da luz, mais de 9 mil milhões de euros para subsidiar as energias renováveis, desde 2007. Para este ano, o aumento da tarifa volta a incluir um custo de 1,2 mil milhões de euros com esta parcela.»
«O mercado de eletricidade já tem condições para funcionar sem que os portugueses tenham de continuar a subsidiar as energias renováveis. "Os preços [das renováveis] já são competitivos", sublinhou ontem o presidente da entidade reguladora, numa apresentação no Parlamento.» - Correio da Manhã 14/1/2016


----------

